#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Wahn oder Sinn? Was Patienten bei "alternativen" Therapien so alles glauben müssen... >

## Pianoman

"Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist, kann nicht ganz dicht sein!"  
Dieses Bonmot kommentiert satirisch eine unübersehbare Tendenz unserer Gesellschaft, jeder irrationalen Idee - ohne tiefergehende Auseinandersetzung - eine grundsätzliche Existenzberechtigung einzuräumen.  
Der Glaube an Pseudowissenschaften ist weit verbreitet und wächst weiter: Bei Untersuchungen in westlichen Kulturen wird seit den 90er Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmässig festgestellt, dass zwischen einem Viertel und der Hälfte der Befragten außersinnliche Wahrnehmung oder UFOs für wahr bzw. real zu halten. Dies äußert sich in der hohen Anzahl positiver Antworten auf Fragen, anhand derer festgestellt werden sollte, ob die Befragten an außersinnliche Wahrnehmung und übernatürliche Kräfte glauben (60 %), sowie daran, dass es sich bei Himmelsobjekten um Raumfahrzeuge anderer Zivilisationen handelt (30 %). 
Hinter diesen Überzeugungen, auf die auch die Darstellung in Zeitungen und vor allem im Fernsehen großen Einfluss hat, verbergen sich nicht nur große Defizite im Faktenwissen, sondern auch Lücken im Hinblick auf grundlegende wissenschaftliche Konzepte. Beispielsweise kann nur etwa ein Drittel der amerikanischen Bevölkerung die Vorgehensweise bei einer wissenschaftlichen Untersuchung erläutern. 
Der Boden ist im Westen, so auch in Deutschland, derzeit also fruchtbar für mannigfaltige Irrationalismen: Laut einer Infratest-Dimap-Umfrage glauben 29 % der Deutschen nicht, dass Affe und Mensch gemeinsame Vorfahren haben. 
Dafür haben sie aber enorme Phantasie und verbinden vielfältige Hoffnungen und Heilserwartungen mit dem „New Age“: Jeder zweite Deutsche glaubt nämlich an außerirdische Wesen, jeder dritte an UFOs, jeder siebte an Magie und Hexerei, andere fürchten sich vor Erdstrahlen, über 35 % halten die Zukunft für vorhersehbar, 20 % glauben an Kontakte zum Jenseits.   *Ganz besonders von den Auswüchsen des Irrationalismus ist der medizinische Bereich betroffen.*  *Laut einer Focus -Umfrage (14/1996) halten 52 % der Deutschen sogenannte ganzheitliche Heilmethoden wie Bach-Blüten-Therapie, Ayurveda und Homöopathie für echte Alternativen zur evidenzbasierten Hochschulmedizin. 41 % meinen, "dass manche Menschen heilende Fähigkeiten besitzen, also z.B. durch Besprechen, Beschwören oder Handauflegen bestimmte Krankheiten heilen können".* 
Dass diese u. die meisten anderen Therapien der sogenannten "alternativen Medizin" 
im Widerspruch zu wesentlichen Naturgesetzen stehen, und, denkt man die Theorien der "Alternativen" konsequent zu Ende, Leben so wie wir es kennen, unmöglich machen, scheint entweder kaum jemanden zu stören, oder ist ein definitives Zeichen für einen schlechten Informationsstand. 
Ziel dieses Threads ist die Information und Diskussion über die *theoretischen Grundlagen* *alternativer Heilverfahren* sowie die Darstellung des *Konflikts mit den etablierten Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften.*  
Ich werde in unregelmässigen Zeitabständen bestimmte Therapie-Modelle hinsichtlich der dahinterstehenden Weltbilder analysieren ubnd diese Analysen zur Diskussion stellen.   
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

> ... eine unübersehbare Tendenz unserer Gesellschaft, jeder irrationalen Idee - ohne tiefergehende Auseinandersetzung - eine grundsätzliche Existenzberechtigung einzuräumen.

   Ich bezweifle, dass dies eine Tendenz i.S. eines Entwicklungstrends ist - es war schon immer so, dass nicht wenige Menschen fest daran glaubten, dass es Phänomene gibt, die per ratio unerklärbar sind.  Ich persönlich glaube nicht nur daran, sondern ich weiß, dass es diese Phänomene gibt, da ich's schon vielfach an mir selbst erfahren habe. Natürlich haben sie für mich eine Existenzberechtigung, auch wenn ich mich nicht der Lage sehe, mich tiefergehend mit ihnen auseinanderzusetzen.  Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Lieber Leser,   wie angekündigt, stelle ich mit der Homöopathie heute das erste "alternative" Heilverfahren vor.  Weil die Homöopathie auf einer umfangreichen Theorie basiert, habe ich, um die Länge des Beitrags in Grenzen zu halten, eine Teilung vorgenommen. 
Zuerst werde ich das simile-Prinzip zur Diskussion stellen, in einem zweiten Teil erfolgt die Auseinandersetzung mit der ritualisierten homöopathischen Medikamentenherstellung, dem Potenzierungsverfahren.    *Am Anfang der Irrtum; das simile-Prinzip.*   Etwa um 1790 entwickelte der aus Sachsen stammende Arzt Samuel Hahnemann, wohlmöglich auf Grund des Unbehagens gegenüber den brachialen ärztlichen Methoden der damaligen Zeit (Aderlass, Klistier, Verabreichung von Brech- und Abführmitteln), ein grundlegend neues therapeutisches Konzept, dass auf einer in Selbstversuchen gewonnen Erfahrung beruhte, nach denen *pharmakologisch wirksame Substanzen (also Arzneistoffe), die in höherer Dosierung bei einem gesunden Menschen die Symptome einer bestimmten Erkrankung auslösen, in niedriger Dosierung in der Lage sind, die Symptome einer Krankheit zu eliminieren, und damit die Krankheit selbst zu heilen.*   Dementsprechend lautete der von Hahnemann im Jahr 1796, der "Geburtsstunde der Homöopathie", formulierte, elementare Gedanke seiner Therapie:  " Similis similbus curantor. " (lat.: Ähnliches soll durch Ähnliches geheilt werden.)   Der erste der oben angesprochenen Hahnemannschen Selbstversuche bestand in der Einnahme von Chinarinde, deren Bestandteil Chinin, ein Alkaloid, u.a. fiebersenkende Wirkung hat, und deshalb als Chemotherapeutikum bei der Behandlung der Fieberschübe einer Malaria-Erkrankung eingesetzt wird. 
Hahnemann jedoch stellte bei seinem Selbstversuch fest, dass die mehrfache Einnahme von Chinarinde bei ihm anstatt der erwarteten Fiebersenkung einen Anstieg der Körpertemperatur zur Folge hatte. Wahrscheinlich durch die Einnahmezyklen provoziert, entwickelte er nach seiner Auffassung Symptome, die dem Wechselfieber der Malaria ähnlich waren. 
Allerdings diagnostizierte er dieses Fieber - mangels Messgerät - nicht durch eine Temperaturmessung, sondern durch die Interpretation einer anderen physiologischen Erscheinungen, nämlich durch einen erhöhten Puls. Ein erhöhter Puls ist aber als Folgeerscheinung der Einnahme dieses Alkaloids bekannt. Es spricht viel dafür, dass Hahnemann überhaupt nicht fieberte, und er seine physiologische Reaktion einfach falsch interpretierte. Es erstaunt deshalb auch nicht, dass es bisher nicht ein einziges Mal gelungen ist, das damalige Experiment mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wie Hahnemann nachzuvollziehen. 
Ein aktueller Versuch dazu wurde von Pharmakologen der Universität Gießen Dr. med. Hans Joachim Krämer und Prof. Dr. med. Ernst Habermann im Jahr 1997 durchgeführt; übrigens mit dem Ergebnis, das die wissenschaftliche Medizin prognostizieren konnte: Chinin löst kein Fieber aus. Weder bei Gesunden, noch bei Kranken.   Hahnemann war allerdings so von seinem Ergebnis überzeugt, dass er an diesem Konzept festhielt und es zur zentralen Säule der Homöopathie erklärte.  Natürlich kam es - eben weil die auf dem ersten Versuch aufbauende Annahme falsch war - bei der Fortsetzung der Selbstversuche zu erheblich anderen Erscheinungen, als erwartet. 
Um das Konzept zu retten, reduzierte Hahnemann nicht nur - aus nachvollziehbaren praktischen Erwägungen - die Konzentrationen seiner Medikamente - sowohl bei der Behandlung der Kranken als auch innerhalb der sogenannten Arzneimittelprüfungen - er führte auch Erklärungsmodelle ein, die begründen sollten, warum auch ein extrem verdünnter Stoff eine Wirkung auslösen konnte: Hahnemann, Kind seiner Zeit, und damit noch stark beeinflusst von der Alchemie des Mittelalters, erklärte die Wirkung seiner Zubereitungen mit einer geistartigen Kraft, die in der Vorstellung der Alchemie auch unbelebter Materie innewohnt. Um eine innere Konsistenz in seiner Theorie zu schaffen, erklärte er auch die vielfältigen Erkrankungen, die sich Menschen zuziehen können, allgemein als Störung einer geistartigen Lebenskraft, die mit Hilfe der geistartigen Kraft der Medikamente beseitigt werden könnte.  Allerdings hatte Hahnemann weder ein konkretes Bild von Humanpathologie, er hatte keine Vorstellung von Biochemie, von Mikrobiologie, vom Zellstoffwechsel, von Genetik, von der Existenz von Mikroorganismen (deren mögliche Existenz er konkret ablehnte), vom Atommodell, vom Massewirkungsgesetz und - ganz allgemein - von fast allen anderen Naturgesetzen, die heute fundamental unsere Auffassung von Natur und Kosmos bestimmen.   Genau hier liegt das zentrale Problem der Homöopathie: Weil das Konzept von Hahnmann auf einer metaphysisch-mystischen Vorstellung von Naturprinzipien beruht, ist es nicht entwicklungsfähig und hat konsequent alle Erkenntnisse der letzten 200 Jahre, die sich in der Biologie, der Medizin, der Physik oder Chemie etabliert haben, ignoriert.  *Was Sie deshalb glauben müssen, wenn Sie nach homöopathischen Vorstellungen therapiert werden:*   *Similia similibus curentur* 
- Unabhängig von der Krankheitsursache helfen gegen die Symptome einer Krankheit Substanzen, die bei anderen Menschen *ähnliche* Symptome ausgelöst haben. Was *ähnlich* ist, unterliegt dabei der Interpretation des behandelnden Homöopathen.   *Das Symptome ist die Krankheit*
- Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, dass der Mensch nur über eine begrenzte Anzahl von Symptome - also physiologische oder psychische Erscheinungen - verfügt, deren Ursache sehr unterschiedlicher Natur sein können. Was als Ursache eines Symptoms anzusehen ist, unterliegt der Interpretation des behandelnden Homöopathen. Im Rahmen des Homöopathischen Theoriegebäudes kommen dafür nur geistartige Verstimmungen infrage.   *Magie: Eine "geistige Kraft" der Arzneimittel, paßt zur "geistigen Herkunft" der Krankheiten*
- Andere Krankheitsursachen existieren im Gedankengebäude der Homöopathie nicht. 
Als Beispiel für diese Denkweise sei hier eine homöopathische Diagnose dargestellt:   _Zitat: Ein sehr einfaches Beispiel zur Illustration: Eine Patientin kommt in die Praxis, weil sie über Halsschmerzen klagt, die seit drei Tagen immer schlimmer werden. Mir fällt schon ihre etwas mürrische, abwehrende Art auf. Ich lasse sie erzählen: Die Halsschmerzen stechen, besonders beim Schlucken, und werden schlimmer, wenn sie den Kopf bewegt. Außerdem klagt sie über furchtbaren Durst. Einen Grund für die Halsschmerzen sieht sie nicht, sie habe sich nicht erkältet und habe auch sonst keine weiteren Symptome. Auf Befragen erklärt die Patientin, daß sie sich allgemein jetzt nicht gern bewege und daß ihr der Weg in meine Praxis schon zu viel gewesen sei. Das entspricht meiner anfänglichen Wahrnehmung ihrer Stimmung. Das homöopathische Arzneimittel, welches ihr helfen wird, ist Bryonia, die Zaunrübe. Die typischen Zeichen dieses Mittels sind so gut bekannt, daß ich es auch nicht eigens nachlesen muß. Um sicher zu gehen, frage ich sie noch, ob sie in dieser Erkrankung lieber allein oder in Gesellschaft sei; und sie bestätigt meine Vermutung, daß sie am liebsten in Ruhe gelassen werde und sonst ziemlich grantig reagiere. Ich bin damit aber noch nicht zufrieden, weil ich noch eine andere Stimmung im Hintergrund spüre, und bin deshalb sicher, daß das noch nicht die ganze Geschichte ist. Wie ich diese Patientin kenne, glaube ich, daß es für sie wichtig und hilfreich wäre, wenn sie das Gesamtbild ihrer Halsschmerzen weiter spannen könnte. Deshalb bitte ich sie, von ihren Erlebnissen und Stimmungen der letzten Tage zu erzählen. Darauf berichtet sie, daß sie in Kürze in ein neues Haus ziehen wollen, dessen Finanzierung zwar gesichert sei, doch würde sie sich trotzdem viele Gedanken darüber machen. Gerade vor drei Tagen hätten ihr Mann und sie einen Termin bei der Bank gehabt. Während sie dies erzählt, fällt ihr selbst auf, daß die Halsschmerzen genau seit diesem Termin aufgetreten sind. Sie lacht über dieses Aha-Erlebnis, bekommt ihr Mittel und geht nach Hause. – Vom Arzneimittelbild "Bryonia" sind Ängste um den Besitz und das Geschäft bekannt. Im Bilde gesprochen: Für die Zaunrübe ist der Gartenzaun sehr wichtig, denn an ihm muß sie emporranken._   _Für die Mittelwahl ausschlaggebend war nicht das Auftreten von Halsschmerzen an sich, sondern der typische stechende Schmerzcharakter, der sich ebenso in der Blase oder bei Husten hätte zeigen können, sowie der starke Durst und die Verschlimmerung der Beschwerden durch jede Bewegung._  _Zitat aus : Die andere Wirklichkeit der Homöopathie / Jörg Wichmann_ _(Bergische Homöopathieschule)_    Anmerkung: Aufgrund der Symptome handelte es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Pharyngitis, eine meist schmerzhafte, aber in der Regel harmlose, durch Viren und/oder Bakterien hervorgerufenen Entzündung der Rachenschleimhaut. 
Die Therapie erfolgt symptomatisch mit fiebersenkenden und schmerzlindernden Medikamenten, desinfizierenden Mundspülungen, ggf. mit schmerzstillenden und desinfizierenden Lutschtabletten. 
Liegt eine schwerwiegende bakterielle Infektion vor, wird ggf. eine Antibiotikatherapie durchgeführt. Die Erkrankung heilt im allgemeinen - auch ohne ärztliche Intervention - in etwa 3-5 Tagen.      *Der Konflikt mit den Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften:*   Homöopathie geht per definitionem von den Symptomen der Krankheit aus und lehnt kausales Ursachendenken ab.  Die Theorie, dass Gleiches mit Gleichem kuriert werde und dass beim "Potenzieren" sich "feinstoffliche Information" vom Wesen der Ursubstanz auf den Verdünnungsstoff übertrage, wobei "Stoffliches sich schrittweise in Unstoffliches verwandle", ist wissenschaftlich unbelegt.  Unterschiedlichste Homöopathieschulen melden ähnliche Heilerfolge wie andere paramedizinische Methoden, die vermutlich alle auf Placebo-Effekten beruhen.  Homöopathie ist eine irrationale, dogmatische, autoritäre, in sich geschlossene Heilslehre, die keinen Widerspruch zuläßt und damit gegen die Prinzipien aufgeklärter, falsifizierungsfähiger Wissenschaft verstößt.   Wer an die Homöopathie glaubt, ist, bewußt oder unbewußt skeptisch gegenüber der Wissenschaftlichen Medizin: Mit der Angst vor der "schädlichen Chemie" ist ein "Nocebo-Effekt" verbunden, der die Wirkung von gut bewährten konventionellen Verfahren beeinträchtigen kann.  Bei ernsten Erkrankungen wird die Therapie oft fahrlässig verzögert, was bei nicht wenigen Patienten zum Tod geführt hat   Es entstehen Kosten ohne belegten Nutzen.   *Ich hoffe, damit erst einmal genügend Diskussionsstoff geliefert zu haben.*  *Im übrigen weise ich aus gegebenem Anlass darauf hin, dass ich mich bemühe, einen Sachverhalt objektiv darzustellen, mich also an die mir und möglichst auch der Allgemeinheit bekannten Fakten halte.*  *Weiterhin werde ich es so weit wie möglich vermeiden, wertende Schlußfolgerungen zu ziehen. Jeder Leser möchte sich bitte selbst ein Bild machen. Für ergänzende Nachfragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.*   *Pianoman*

----------


## Pianoman

Homöopathie, 2. Teil: Heilmittel / Potenzierungsverfahren   Leider musste ich bei der Bearbeitung feststellen, dass noch eine Teilung des Themas notwendig ist.  Dieser 2. Teil beschäftigt sich mit der Entwicklung homöopathischer Heilmittel. Das Potenzierungsverfahren wird dann in einem wirklich letzten Abschnitt behandelt.    Die zweite Säule der Homöopathie ist die Feststellung der Heilwirkung einer beliebigen Substanz und das Ritual der Wirksamkeitserhöhung durch den Vorgang des Potenzierens. Dabei ist besonders der Vorgang des Potenzierens für die Naturwissenschaften eine erhebliche Herausforderung, weil - sollte dieser Prozess tatsächlich funktionieren - allgemein gültige Naturgesetze in erheblichem Maß für unvollständig oder falsch erklärt werden müssten. Die Konsequenz wäre, dass weder biochemische Prozesse im lebenden Organismus so verlaufen könnten, wie wir es derzeitig immer und überall erleben, noch dürften die meisten chemisch-physikalischen Reaktionen, die tagtäglich in unzähligen Labors und Industrie- Anlagen für technische oder pharmakologische Produkte sorgen, funktionieren.   *1. Homöopatische Heilmittel* Die Homöopathie geht davon aus, dass mehr oder weniger willkürlich ausgewählte Substanzen, die von einem gesunden Menschen eingenommen werden, bestimmte Reaktionen „Symptome“ im Organismus hervorrufen, die entweder physischer oder psychischer Art sein können. Ähneln diese „Symptome“ den Begleitsymptomen einer Erkrankung, ist die Substanz in der Lage, die Krankheitssymptome und damit die Krankheit zu beseitigen. Hahnemann begründet dieses Prinzip mit folgender Annahme: *Wenn im Körper zwei Krankheiten wirken, die unterschiedliche Ursachen haben, heben sich die Krankheiten gegenseitig auf*. Dabei ist die eine Krankheit im Köper manifest, die andere wird quasi durch das Heilmittel hinzugefügt.   Den Testvorgang für Substanzen nennt man „Arzneimittelprüfung am Gesunden“, die Zuordnung der geprüften Substanz zur den Symptomen einer Krankheit heißt „Repertorisierung“ (Im 1. Abschnitt zur Homöopathie ist dieser Vorgang anhand eines Beispiels beschrieben).  Möglicherweise um innerhalb einer Arzneimittelprüfung die Prüfer nicht zu gefährden, wird mit sehr stark verdünnten, in der Sprache der Homöopathen allerdings „hoch potenzierten“ Proben gearbeitet.  Im Organon beschreibt Hahnemann in § 128: „_So erforscht man jetzt am besten, selbst die für schwach gehaltenen Substanzen in Hinsicht auf ihre Arzneikräfte, wenn man 4 bis 6 feinste Streukügelchen der 30sten Potenz einer solchen Substanz von der Versuchs-Person täglich, mit ein wenig Wasser angefeuchlet, oder vielmehr in einer größern oder geringern Menge Wasser aufgelöset und wohl zusammengeschüttelt, nüchtern einnehmen und dies mehrere Tage fortsetzen läßt._“  Anmerkung dazu: Die Potenz D30 liegt jenseits der Avogadro-Grenze, so dass in der Probe keine Moleküle der Ursubstanz mehr vorhanden sind, aber - nach Vorstellung der Homöopathie – deren geistartige Abbilder.   Registriert werden dann von den Prüfern sämtliche erlebten Befindlichkeiten physischer und psychischer Art, also körperliche Zustände, Gefühle, Stimmungen etc. Aus Übereinstimmungen mit den Ergebnissen anderen Prüfern werden dann signifikante Symptome abgeleitet.  Dabei wird nicht auf mögliche andere Ursachen geachtet, sondern es wird angenommen, dass die Prüfsubstanz die Ursache für die jeweilige Befindlichkeit ist.   Als Beispiel hier Auszüge aus einer Arzneimittelprüfung des Deutschen Wattwurms von Jutta Thiel:   *Befindlichkeiten:*   _Ich fühle mich total glücklich, sehr glücklich, habe dieses selige Lächeln auf dem Gesicht._ _Prüfer 5, C12, 00:00:05_  _Immer wieder dieses glücksselige Lächeln, ich lächle viel still in mich hinein._ _Prüfer 5, C12, 01:00:00_  _Lachanfall, ich lache aus Fröhlichkeit, lache Tränen über die Anweisungen zur Arzneimittelprüfung die ich gerade durchlese, ich fühle mich sehr leicht und locker._ _Prüfer 13, C12, 00:00:24_  _Stimmung wird stetig besser._ _Prüfer 1, C12, 01:02:00_  _Den Regen am Nachmittag finde ich einfach toll. Bei warmem Wetter habe ich mich richtig nass regnen lassen. Das Wasser steht mir in den Schuhen, ich suche die Pfützen richtig, ich fühle mich sehr wohl dabei._ _Ich stehe mitten im Regen und rufe laut: "Mir geht es gut!"_ _Prüferin 11, C12, 01:10:00_  _Reagiere in einer Situation, die mir sonst peinlich gewesen wäre, mit Übermut._ _Prüferin 9, C30, 00:20:00_   _Beim Kegeln hatte ich viel Kraft und Energie, mir gelang einfach alles, ich war die Beste,_ _habe sogar jüngere Männer übertroffen. So gut war ich noch nie._ _Prüferin 2, C30, 00:12:00_  _In den letzten Tagen fällt mir auf, dass ich viel entscheidungsfreudiger bin, konsequenter,_ _ohne zu überlegen arbeite ich, miste eine Kiste, die schon ein Jahr auf der Veranda steht,_ _aus, werfe einfach weg, sortiere gar nicht erst einen alten Nähkasten, der mich schon seit_ _vielen Jahren ärgert, werfe ich mit Inhalt weg. Danach geht es mir sehr gut, alles erledigt,_ _abgehakt. Streiche in der großen Hitze plötzlich eine Holzwand mit schwarzer Lasur, musste_ _jetzt sofort sein._ _Prüferin 2, C30, 01:00:00_  _Reagiere auf alles, wenn man mich anspricht, auf den Fernseher, niemand kann mir was_ _recht machen, aggressiv, hektisch, ungeheurer Bewegungsdrang, kann nicht bei einer_ _Beschäftigung verweilen, kann nicht sitzen bleiben, muss immer wieder aufstehen, dabei_ _sehr viel Energie, viel Kraft. Während eines Besuches stehe ich plötzlich auf, führe ein_ _klärendes Telefonat, teile der Person mit wie es mir mit ihr geht, habe mich sehr abgegrenzt,_ _nicht überlegt, weiß jetzt nicht mehr was ich gesagt habe, danach Beruhigung, jetzt geht es_ _mir richtig gut._ _Abends keine Lust meine Tochter ins Bett zu bringen, verspätet mache ich es doch, bin sehr_ _lieblos, lege sie hin, und gehe einfach ohne Gruß._ _Prüferin 4, C30, 00:03:00_  _Bei einem Kirchenbesuch ist mir zum Heulen zumute, habe Tränen in den Augen._ _Glockengeläut verstärkt das Gefühl der traurigen Grundstimmung. Habe die Lieder dann laut_ _mitgesungen, was die gesamte Situation verbessert._ _Prüfer 1, C12, 00:23:30_  _Ich vergesse beim Grillen den Gitterrost auf den Elektrogrill zu legen und lege das Fleisch_ _direkt auf die Heizschlangen, rege mich darüber nicht einmal auf._ _Prüfer 13, C12, 02:00:00_  _Leichter Dauerschwindel, das gesamte vordere Gehirndrittel fühlt sich unangenehm leicht_ _an. Dabei das Gefühl mangelnder Augenkoordination. Bei anderweitig gebundener_ _Konzentration nicht mehr wahrnehmbar._ _Prüfer 5, C12, 03:00:00_  _Stechender Kopfschmerz in Schläfen und Stirn, dabei Schwindelgefühl. Schläfen sind_ _berührungsempfindlich, Augen lichtempfindlich._ _Prüfer 8, C12, 00:22:45_  _Die stechenden Schmerzen des äußeren Gehörganges des linken Ohres, hinter dem linken_ _Ohr und des linken Kiefergelenkes wechseln sich miteinander ab._ _Prüferin 11, C30, 00:22:00_  _Sehr starkes, unerträgliches Nasenjucken über Stunden, juckt wie verrückt, zieht innerlich_ _zum linken Ohr. Reiben bessert nicht._ _Prüferin 4, C30, 01:00:00_  _Starkes Vibrieren des rechten äußeren Schneidezahns._ _Prüfer 5, C30, 08:00:00_  _Trinke sehr große Mengen auf einmal und bin nicht, wie gewohnt "satt" davon._ _Prüferin 10, C12, 03:00:00_  _Stuhlgang wieder vor dem Frühstück, nach dem Essen übelriechender Durchfall, wie_ _Wasser, schmerzlos._ _Prüferin 6, C12, 03:21:00_  _Hitzegefühl in den linken Bronchien, Atem fühlt sich auf der Zunge heiß an, als ob ich Feuer_ _ausatme._ _Prüfer 5, C30, 00:02:00_  _Heftige Herzstiche, wie Messerstich, kurz aufeinanderfolgend, erschrecke mich, sage laut:_ _"Aua!" Krümme mich und halte mir die Seite, mir kommt der Gedanke, wenn es noch mal_ _sticht, dann höre ich auf zu atmen und bin tot._ _Prüferin 11, C30, 01:09:00_  _Sehr, sehr kalte, schweißige und klebrige Hände, richtig nass. Bei Berührung zucken die_ _Kinder zurück. Meine Frau bemerkt nach Berührung, dass sich meine Hände anfühlen, wie_ _ein kalter, toter Fisch._ _Prüfer 13, C12, 01:00:45_  _Nach dem Erwachen bin ich sehr kuschelig, brauche viel Körperkontakt._ _Prüferin 6, C12, 02:00:00_   _Erotischer Traum von einem bekannten Mann, viele Gesichter, sehr schön._ _Prüferin 4, C12, 00:00:00_  _Viel innerliche Wärme im Körper und Kopf, sehr angenehm, wohlig, Außentemperatur 30°C._ _Prüferin 4, C12, 00:02:00_  _Supervisorin bemerkt, dass der Prüfer sehr heiter ist, lacht viel und macht ungewöhnliche_ _Scherze, fast ein wenig albern. Dieser Eindruck bleibt für den Rest der Prüfung_ _Prüfer 1, C12, 01:00:00_  _Ich selbst habe aus der Prüfung ein mir unbekanntes Aggressionspotential mitgenommen._ _Einen Zorn, den ich kaum beherrschen konnte. Ich litt darunter._ _Später, nach drei Monaten erst, wurde mir klar, dass diese, mir fremden Emotionen,_ _"Wattwurmsymptome" darstellen könnten._ _Ich nahm Arenicola marina C200._ _Unmittelbar danach lösten sich diese Gefühle auf, verpufften wie tausend Funken im Nichts._ _Kein Zorn, keine Wut trat bisher wieder auf._ _( Jutta Thiel, Autorin)_   Ich denke, die Darstellung spricht für sich selbst.    Sie zeigt auf jeden Fall, dass im Verfahren der Arzneimittelprüfung völlig alltägliche Ereignisse - ohne kritische Reflektion - in eine besondere Kausalität überführt werden. Dieses eigentümliche, von ausschließlich subjektivem Empfinden gesteuerte Erkenntnisverfahren ist dann die Ursache für sehr erstaunliche Phänomene in der homöopathischen Heilmittelsystematik:  So werden einzelne Substanzen bei zum Teil sehr unterschiedliche Erkrankungen eingesetzt: Ischias wird ebenso behandelt wie Eifersucht bei Mädchen: mit Pulsatilla D6. Bei Keuchhusten und Ehesorgen hilft Ambra D3. Die Nux Vomica (Brechnuss) hilft gegen Verdauungsbeschwerden, Streitsucht, Hämorrhoiden, Kater, Migräne, verklebte Augenlider, Erkältungen, Darmverschluss, Prostatabeschwerden, Nierenkolik, Impotenz, Hexenschuss, Harnträufeln und Akne.   Genau so werden aber auch definierte Krankheits-Symptome mit sehr unterschiedlichen Mittel behandelt:  Nach Dorcsi (Homöopathie, 1990) wird der emotionale Affekt „Eifersucht“ in Abhängigkeit von Co-Faktoren in der Pubertät mit Bufo rana D12 (auch bei intellektuellem und moralischem Verfall), bei Mädchen mit Pulsatilla D4 (auch bei Ischias; D30:zum Trösten), im Klimakterium mit Lachesis D12, in Kombination mit Ehesorgen durch Ambra D3 (auch bei Keuchhusten), in Verbindung mit Enttäuschung durch Phosphor D4, in Verbindung mit Enttäuschung und Hysterie durch Ignatia D30, in Verbindung mit Geilheit im Alter durch Conium D4 (D12) oder Crocus D12, als Ausdruck einer Sexualneurose mit Staphisagria D12 (D6: bei Zahnschmerz), in Verbindung mit Nymphomanie durch Hyoscyamus D12 und in Verbindung mit dem Ausbleiben der Menstruation mit Phosphor D30 (D12: gegen Zahnfleischbluten) behandelt. 
Nun besteht ein wesentliches Argument der Homöopathie-Befürworter darin, sich auf die Ungefährlichkeit einer möglichweise nur auf Placebo-Effekte zurückzuführende Behandlung zu berufen. Homöopathika sei halt "sanft".  
Entgegen der Volksmeinung können aber Homöopathika gefährlich sein. Nicht selten enthalten sie giftige Stoffe wie Arsen, Antimon, Anilin, Blei, Cyanid, Phosphor, Quecksilber, Eiter, Extrakte von Mutterkorn, Osterluzei und Knollenblätterpilzen sowie andere Gifte in pharmakologisch relevanter Menge! Da erscheint es paradox, dem Laien Unbedenklichkeit vorzugaukeln. Im Rahmen einer Nutzen/Risiko-Abwägung gibt es hieraus nur eine Schlussfolgerung: Bei Methoden, deren Nutzen unbelegt oder gar widerlegt ist, sind auch geringe Risiken nicht zu tolerieren.  
Anmerkung: Ich verweise im Zusammenhang mit dem Hinweis auf "potentiell gefährliche/giftige Ursubstanzen" auf meinen Beitrag Nr. 13 im Thread *"Placebo-Effekt von alternativen Therapieformen?*  "  Dort ist eine Liste von Homöopathischen Substanzen zu finden. 
  Ein weiteres Faktum ist ebenfalls bedeutsam: Könnten homöopathische Mittel positive Effekte vorweisen, wären sie längst von der Wissenschaftsmedizin übernommen worden. In ihrer langen Geschichte hat die Homöopathie aber in keinem einzigen Fall durch ihr Verfahren der Arzneimittelprüfung an Gesunden eine Therapie entdeckt, die Eingang in die Wissenschaftsmedizin gefunden hätte - nicht aufgrund dogmatischer Ablehnung, sondern weil glaubhafte Nachweise der Wirksamkeit - über Placebo-Effekte hinaus - ausstehen. Es erscheint grotesk, dass Homöopathen in aller Welt mit Mühe und grösstem Einfühlungsvermögen diejenigen Globuli heraussuchen, die nach ihren Kompendien ganz individuell für die Beschwerden ihrer Patienten passen - und man sie ohne Nachteil - gegen x-beliebige andere Globuli austauschen kann.   *Was Sie deshalb glauben müssen, wenn Sie nach homöopathischen Vorstellungen therapiert werden:* 
Eine Krankheit lässt sich durch eine andere Krankheit mit ähnlichen Symptomen beseitigen.  
Eine einzige Substanz kann gegen viele sehr unterschiedliche Krankheitssymptome helfen, genau so kann es aber auch sein, dass von Fall zu Fall gegen ein und dieselbe Erkrankung sehr unterschiedliche Substanzen verordnet wurden. 
Die Ursache der Krankheit spielt bei der Auswahl des Heilmittels kein Rolle, sondern nur die Symptome, die von Gesunden nach der Einnahme einer Substanz aufgezeichnet werden.    *Der Konflikt mit den Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften:*  Homöopathie geht per Definition von den Symptomen der Krankheit aus und lehnt kausales Ursachendenken ab. Alle Krankheiten aber haben Ursachen, und dort setzt die Wissenschaftsmedizin an. Die Vorstellung, Krankheiten allein durch Beseitigen ihrer Symptome zu heilen, ist absurd und eigentlich der große Widerspruch zur Behauptung der Homöopathie, "ganzheitlich" zu denken.     Homöopathische Ursubstanzen bestehen aus einer Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Atome und chemischen Verbindungen. Auch in reinstem Wasser und Alkohol, die man bei der Herstellung der Heilmittel verwendet, kommen in Spuren fast alle wichtigen, natürlichen Elemente vor, die es gibt. Woher "weiss" das Heilmittel, dass nur es allein wirken soll? Ein isoliertes Gedächtnis der Materie ist außerhalb der homöopathische Theorie bisher nicht bekannt geworden, d.h. es ist noch in keinem anderen chemischen oder physikalischen Zusammenhang und Verfahren je bemerkt worden. Es gibt auch keinerlei Nachweise für dessen Existenz.   Homöopathische Arzneimittel jenseits der Potenz D6 haben keinerlei spezifische Wirkung, jeneits der Potenz D23 keine Moleküle der Ursubtanz mehr, obwohl immer eine biochemische Wirkung angenommen wird. 
Was genau wirkt, kann die Homöopathie nicht beschreiben. Wie sich der Konflikt mit dem Massewirkungsgesetz naturwissenschaftlich auflösen lässt , kann die Homöopathie nicht beantworten.   Die Theorie, dass Gleiches mit Gleichem kuriert werde und dass beim "Potenzieren" sich "feinstoffliche Information" vom Wesen der Ursubstanz auf den Verdünnungsstoff übertrage, wobei "Stoffliches sich schrittweise in Unstoffliches verwandle", ist wissenschaftlich unbelegt. Wer heute noch an die vitalistische "immaterielle Lebenskraft" im Sinne Hahnemanns glaubt, der ignoriert wesentliche Erkenntnisse der Physik, Chemie und Biologie der letzten 200 Jahre  Wer an die Homöopathie glaubt, wird - bewusst oder unbewusst - skeptisch gegenüber der wissenschaftlichen Medizin. Mit der Angst vor der "schädlichen Chemie" ist aber ein "Nocebo-Effekt" verbunden, der die Wirkung von gut bewährten konventionellen Verfahren mindert oder sogar ganz aufhebt.  Für ergänzende Nachfragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.    
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Homöopathie Teil 3: Hochpotenzen  In diesem letzten Teil soll es um das Phänomen der Hochpotenzen in der homöopathischen Arzneimittellehre gehen.   Im Umgang mit der Theorie der Hochpotenzen entstehen die größten Konflikte mit den Naturwissenschaften, weil hier die Homöopathie den gesicherten Boden der Erkenntnis am deutlichsten verlässt und dabei zwangsläufig wesentliche Gesetze der Physik, Chemie und Biologie als falsch oder grob unvollständig annimmt.   Die Hypothese lautet:   1. Wenn eine Lösung einer Substanz nach einem ritualisierten Verfahren in mehrfachen Schritten verdünnt und dann bei jedem Verdünnungsschritt geschüttelt wird, nimmt die therapeutische Wirksamkeit der Lösung trotz der damit verbundenen Reduzierung des wirksamen Arzneistoffes zu.   2. Auch wenn nach der entsprechenden Zahl von Verdünnungsschritten kein Arzneistoff mehr vorhanden ist, potenziert (verstärkt) sich die Wirkung weiterhin.   3. Es gibt keine therapeutische Grenze für die Verdünnungsschritte. Je höher die Potenz - also je mehr Verdünnungsschritte vollzogen wurden - desto wirksamer das Präparat.   4. Ausschlaggebend für die Wirkung der Hochpotenzen ist der rituelle Verdünnungsprozess. Eine direkte Verdünnung zur angestrebten Potenz unter Auslassung der Zwischenschritte führt nicht zur angenommenen Wirksamkeitserhöhung.   5. Die Wirksamkeitserhöhung bezieht sich immer nur auf die Ursubstanz. Alle anderen Stoffe, die sich auch (zwangsläufig) in der Lösung befinden, werden nicht verstärkt.   6. Auch werden bestimmte negative Eigenschaften homöopathischer Ursubstanz (Giftwirkung) nicht verstärkt.   7. Die erzeugten pharmakologischen Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Verdünnung sind dauerhaft, d.h. mindesten 5 Jahre nach deren Herstellung vorhanden.   Begründet wird dieser Prozess mit einer aus den Vorstellungen der mittelalterlichen Alchemie stammenden "geistartigen Kraft", die auch in unbelebter Materie zu finden ist. Diese "geistartige Kraft" überträgt sich auf das Lösungsmittel, dass somit über die Erinnerung an die pharmakologische Wirksamkeit der Ursubstanz verfügt. Auch die "geistartigen Kraft" ist in der Lage, sich zu multiplizieren, so dass die Anwesenheit der Ursubstanz zur Weitergabe der Erinnerungen nicht nötig ist.   *Der Konflikt mit den Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften:*   Insgesamt ist sowohl der Herstellungsprozess von Hochpotenzen als auch deren zugedachte Eigenschaften weder mit der allgemeinen Erfahrungswelt des Menschen noch mit spezifischen Naturgesetzlichkeiten in Einklang zu bringen:   1. In der gesamten Physik bzw. Chemie ist die Verschiedenartigkeit einer Lösung unbekannt, die sich aus dem Unterschied zwischen einer gerührten oder geschüttelten Vermischung ergibt. Wenn "Schütteln" als Verarbeitungsschritt eine eigenständige Mischform darstellen würde, müsste die Auswirkungen dieses Vorgang auch außerhalb der Homöopathie registriert werden können.   2. In der gesamten Physik bzw. Chemie ist kein Unterschied einer Lösung bekannt, der sich aus der Art und Weise ihre Verdünnungsprozesses ergeben würde. Eine Lösung, die in einem Zug 1:1000 verdünnt wurde, unterscheidet sich nicht von einer Lösung, die man 3x nacheinander jeweils 1:10 verdünnt hat. Wenn der schrittweise Verdünnungsprozess eine Relevanz für die Zusammensetzung einer Lösung hätte, müsste dieser Vorgang auch außerhalb der Homöopathie verzeichnet werden können.   3. In der allgemein erfahrbaren Lebenswelt wie auch unter den Laborbedingungen der gesamten Physik bzw. Chemie ist kein Prozess bekannt, in dem bei kontinuierlicher Verringerung der Konzentration einer Substanz bzw. vor allem bei deren Abwesenheit eine kontinuierliche oder sogar exponentiale Wirkungserhöhung verzeichnet werden kann. Wäre diese Eigenschaft von Materie vorhanden, müsste dieser Vorgang auch außerhalb der Homöopathie verzeichnet werden können.   4. In der gesamten Physik bzw. Chemie ist keine geistartige Kraft eines Atoms, von Molekülen oder Gemischen (weder in Anwesenheit noch in Abwesenheit der Urtinktur) bekannt. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Alchemie, als Vorgängerin der heutigen Chemie, scheiterte vor allem an der Tatsache, dass ihr Annahme, chemische Reaktionen sein durch die Veränderung der geistartigen Eigenschaften der Materie zu erreichen, sich als falsch und untauglich für die Erklärung chemischer Prozesse herausstellte.   5. Es gibt keinen begründeten Anlass, anzunehmen, dass Wasser als Lösungsmittel über das ihm zugeschriebene Gedächtnis verfügt. Im Gegenteil neueste Forschungsergebnisse deuten nämlich darauf hin, dass Wasser eher vergesslich ist. Einem Team um den Physiker Thomas Elsässer vom Max-Born-Institut in Berlin-Adlershof gelang es, die Moleküle eines dünnen Wasserfilms lokal zu bestimmten Schwingungen anzuregen, also Informationen zu speichern. Mit einer trickreichen Apparatur maßen die Forscher, wie lange diese Schwingungsveränderung gespeichert bleibt - ganze 50 Femtosekunden. Eine Femtosekunde ist der millionste Teil einer milliardstel Sekunde. Elsässer bestreitet deshalb, dass die Information eines Wirkstoffs in einer Hochpotenz noch existent sein könnte. "Unsere Ergebnisse zeigen explizit, dass es diesen molekularen Abdruck im Wasser nicht gibt. Dieses Phänomen kann man mit Sicherheit ausschließen." Dieses Ergebnis hat seine Ursache darin, das Wassermoleküle ständig in Bewegung sind und die Wasserstoffbrücken, die Wassermoleküle kurzfristig aufbauen, eben nur eine durchschnittliche Bindungsdauer von etwa 50 Femtosekunden haben.  Alle diesbezüglichen Versuche von Befürwortern der Homöopathie (Benveniste,1988, Ennis 2001, Rey 2003, Schmidt, Süß und Nieber 2004) deren positive Nachweise für das Vorhandensein eines Wassergedächtnisses jeweils lautstark gefeiert wurden, haben sich nach Überprüfungen als fehlerhaft und nicht reproduzierbar herausgestellt.   6. In der gesamten Physik bzw. Chemie ist kein Prozess bekannt, bei dem in einem Lösungsgemisch durch irgendein Verfahren eine Unterscheidung der Urtinktur von den Nebenbestandteilen stattfindet, der dazu führen würde, dass sich die Konzentration ausschließlich eines Bestandteils verändern würde, alle anderen Bestandteile aber auf ihrem ursprünglichen Konzentrationsniveau verblieben. Wäre diese Eigenschaft von Materie vorhanden, müsste dieser Vorgang auch außerhalb der Homöopathie verzeichnet werden können.   7. Weiterhin stellt sich die grundsätzliche Frage, ob die meisten Hochpotenzen der Homöopathie überhaupt in den häufig verwendeten Potenzen oberhalb D23 herzustellen sind.   Dazu folgende Überlegungen:   Während des Vorgang des Verdünnens bzw. Potenzierens wird eine Ausgangsverdünnung mit einem reinen Lösungsmittel gemischt. Das ist selbstverständlich nur möglich, wenn das zum Verdünnen verwendete Lösungsmitteln nicht bereits selbst die gelöste Substanz in der gleichen Konzentration enthält, wie die Ausgangslösung.  Wasser, das im homöopathischen Verdünnungsprozess eingesetzt wird, ist im Regelfall Wasser aus dem Trinkwasserleitungsnetz. Trinkwasser wird aus Grundwasservorräten, aus Stauseen oder aus Uferfiltraten von Flüssen gewonnen. Auf dem Weg dahin nimmt Wasser unzählige Substanzen auf, die durch die Wasserbewegungen beim Durchfluß von Bächen und Flüssen, Staustufen etc. intensiv vermischt und "geschüttelt" werden. Durch zulaufendes Wasser wird gleichzeitig eine Verdünnung erreicht. Nach homöopathischen Vorstellungen entstehen genau unter diesen Bedingungen "Abbilder" der Substanzen, die im Wasser enthalten sind.   Würden nun beispielsweise Tollkirschen (Belladonna) in einem Wassergewinnungsgebiet vom einem Busch fallen, und deren Inhaltsstoffe vom Regenwasser mitgespült und in einen Bach geraten, müsste davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Wirkstoff der Tollkirsche, Atropin, in einer bestimmten, wenn auch geringen Konzentration im Trinkwasser vorhanden ist.   Gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, dass aus diesem Trinkwasser in einer Apotheke eine homöopathische Belladonna-Lösung in der Potenz D100 hergestellt werden soll.   Wenn nun die Menge Atropin (etwa 2 mg), die in einer einzige Tollkirsche enthalten ist, mit einer Wassermenge gemischt wird, die dem Jahresverbrauch an Trinkwasser einer mittleren Großstadt mit etwa 500.000 Einwohner entspricht (etwa 35 Millionen Kubikmeter), so entsteht aus diesem Trinkwasser eine ca.10 hoch minus 20 molare Atropinlösung. Jeder Liter dieses Wassers enthielte dann etwa 1000 Moleküle Atropin (und nach homöopathischer Lehre eine unbekannte Anzahl von "Abbildern"). Das entspricht einer Belladonna-Potenz von etwa D17. Würden mehrere Tollkirschen ins Trinkwasser fallen, müsste natürlich von einem höheren Wert ausgegangen werden. Wenn dann in der Apotheke beim Verdünnen bzw. Potenzieren des Belladonna-Präparats die Belladonna-Potenz dieses Trinkwassers erreicht wird, ist eine weitere Potenzierung nicht mehr möglich, da ja bei jedem Potenzierungsschritt mindestens wieder eine D17-Lösung zugeführt wird.  Da ohne intensive Analysetätigkeit kaum je nachzuvollziehen ist, welche Minimalspuren von verschiedensten Stoffen im Trinkwasser vorhanden sind, ist im Grunde auszuschließen, dass die präzise angegeben Potenzierungsstufen für die meisten Ursubstanzen überhaupt erreicht werden können.  8. Weiterhin ist bis jetzt ungeklärt, was eine Hochpotenz, die nicht genau dem Symptombild (z.Bsp. bei einer möglichen Fehldiagnose) der zu therapierenden Erkrankung entspricht, im menschlichen Organismus auslöst. Nach dem Verständnis der Homöopathie müsste dadurch ein Krankheitsbild entstehen, da es sich de facto um eine Arzneimittelprüfung am Gesunden (gesund im Hinblick auf das Arzneimittelbild der Hochpotenz) handelt.  Damit besteht - im Gegensatz zu der ständig wiederholten Feststellung, Homöopathika sei sanft, ohne Nebenwirkungen und deshalb risikolos - die Gefahr, dass der Patient zu der vorhandenen Krankheit auch noch eine weitere bekommt.   9. Zuletzt muß noch auf einen anderen wesentlichen Punkt hingewiesen werden:  Nach Auffassung der Hochschulmedizin ist die pharmakologische Wirkung eines Stoffes auf eine Interaktion zwischen zellulären Strukturen und der Substanz zurückzuführen. Für derartige Wechselwirkungen ist eine bestimmte Stoffkonzentration nötig.  Würde die Potenzierung von Stoffen in Wasser funktionieren, würde jeder Tropfen Wasser dieser Welt über eine ungezählte Anzahl von geistartigen Abbildern verfügen. Da der Mensch aus etwa 60% Wasser besteht, würden ständig alle möglichen Substanzen mit ungeheuerem Wirkungspotential im Körper vorliegen. Damit aber wären spezifische biochemische Reaktionen weder möglich noch steuerbar, weil unsere Zellen auf das Vorhandensein und genau so auch auf die Abwesenheit bestimmter Stoffe zu definierten Zeiten angewiesen sind.   *Was Sie deshalb glauben müssen, wenn Sie nach homöopathischen Vorstellungen therapiert werden:*  Materie, die zu Arzneistoffen verarbeitet wird, verfügt neben ihren naturgesetzlich nachweisbaren Eigenschaften über eine geistartiges Wesenselement, dass aber außerhalb der Homöopathie weder Wirkung zeigt, noch nachgewiesen werden kann.  Materie weiß, wann sie sich potenzieren (verstärken) darf und wann nicht.   Komplexe Materie - Moleküle und Verbindungen aus ihnen - weiß, welche ihrer Bestandteile Heilwirkung haben, und damit potenziert werden sollen, sie weiß aber auch, welche Bestandteil unerwünscht sind, und nicht potenziert werden dürfen.   Die Wirkung von Materie ist nicht an ihre Anwesenheit gebunden.   Materie ist in der Lage, geistartige Eigenschaften an ein Lösungsmittel wie Wasser abzugeben. Wasser als Lösungsmittel ist in der Lage, diese Informationen dauerhaft zu speichern.   *Für alle genannten Konflikte hat die Homöopathie bis jetzt weder eine schlüssige Erklärung abgegeben, noch Nachweise erbracht, dass die Annahmen der Naturwissenschaften falsch wären, und damit die Hypothesen der Homöopathie richtig.*   *Für ergänzende Nachfragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.*    *Pianoman*

----------


## Laura

Pianoman,   *Wahn oder Sinn? Was Patienten bei "alternativen" Therapien so alles glauben müssen...*   _Glauben wollen_ wäre die bessere Überschrift gewesen....

----------


## Pianoman

Prinzipiell richtig der Einwurf, aber "glauben wollen" setzt voraus, dass kranke Menschen - trotz der damit verbundenen seelischen Ausnahmesituation -  in der Lage sind, rational mit mit Diagnosen, Therapien und  Heilsversprechen umzugehen und zum Fällen bewußter Entscheidungen in der Lage sind; und genau das ist leider allzu oft nicht der Fall.  
Natürlich ist der Mensch grundsätzlich für sich selbst verantwortlich, aber es ist nicht zu übersehen, dass besonders in der sozialen Beziehung Arzt/Heiler - Patient auch so etwas wie eine vorübergehende Entmündigung stattfindet. Zum Teil provoziert durch den Nimbus des charismatischen Heilers,genau so aber auch vom Patienten vollzogen, der sein "Schicksal" in andere Hände gibt.
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über diese selbstgewählte Unmündigkeit, die sich besonders im Bereich der Komplementärmedizin zeigt. 
Pianoman

----------


## günni

ich selbst hatte am "himmelfahrtstag"  
so EXTREME darmkrämpfe, dass ich NUR NOCH ABHILFE bekommen wollte...egal wodurch... 
soetwas kann wohl auch bei ansonsten eher rational denkenden menschen, zu denen ich mich auch eher rechne, eiine frage des "leidendruckes" sein....? 
günni

----------


## Pianoman

Genau günni, 
in solchen Extremsituationen ist die Bereitschaft, jedem, wirklich jedem Versprechen zu glauben, natürlich außerordentlich hoch. 
Und weil das so ist, gehört eben zum Heilerberuf auch diese besondere Ethik, den Menschen zu schützen (und deswegen vor unnützen Therapien zu bewahren). 
Im übrigen hoffe ich, dass Dir irgend etwas geholfen hat, was dann auch immer.   
Grüße 
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

*Versteinerte Magie: Die Anthroposophische Heilkunde*  Heute möchte ich mit der „Anthroposophischen Heilskunde“ das zweite Verfahren der so genannten „Besonderen Therapieeinrichtungen“ (im Sinne des Sozialgesetzbuchs) beschreiben. Genau wie in der Homöopathie existieren keine Wirksamkeitsnachweise für die Verfahren und verwendeten Heilmittel, und genau wie die Anhänger Hahnemanns sind auch die Jünger von Rudolf Steiner, dem Begründer der Anthroposophie, intensiv bemüht, ihre Heilsverfahren auch ohne Wirksamkeitsnachweise im Medizinbetrieb dauerhaft zu installieren.   Während bei einer kritischen Betrachtung der Homöopathie vor allem vorgeworfen werden muss, dass sie sich - als geschlossenes Denksystem – den Entwicklungen der Naturwissenschaften seit über 200 Jahren verweigert, und damit auch ihre eigene Entwicklung in der realen Welt verhindert, so treffen wir bei einer Auseinandersetzung mit der Anthroposophie auf eine Wirklichkeitskonstruktion, die zwar im Zeitalter der aufgeklärten Wissenschaft gegen Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts entstanden ist, aber in ihren fundamentalen Erkenntnissen von der realen Welt in etwa soweit entfernt ist, wie der Herr der Ringe von einem geschichtswissenschaftlichen Lehrbuch.   Die anthroposophische Heilkunde ist untrennbar mit der Figur ihres Begründers Rudolf Steiner (1861-1925) verbunden.  Die Legende besagt, dass Steiners Welterklärungsmodell auf "primären Erfahrung der Welt des Seins hinter der sinnlichen Welt" beruht, was für die Heilkunde nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass das naturwissenschaftliche Fundament der Medizin um eine geistige Komponente erweitert wird, die durchzogen ist von Ideen und Begrifflichkeiten, die ihm angeblich in “mystischer Schau” offenbart wurden. Die wesentliche Quelle seiner metaphysischen Offenbarungen sind die so genannten Akasha-Chroniken, die man sich als fiktiven Wissenspool der Esoterik vorstellen muss. Zu den Erkenntnissen der modernen Naturwissenschaften allerdings stehen alle seine Vorstellungen in diametralem Widerspruch.   Der zentrale Gedanke der anthroposophischen Heilkunde ist die Wiederherstellung eines Gleichgewichtes der von Steiner postulierten “Äther-”, “Astral-” und “Ich-Leiber”, die den physischen Körper des Menschen in aurischen Hüllen umgäben. Bei der Therapie von Erkrankungen geht es deshalb nur unwesentlich um die Behandlung von Krankheitserscheinungen und deren materiellen Ursachen, sondern vielmehr um die Korrektur von Ungleichgewichten im Zusammenhang mit der universellen, kosmischen Existenz des Menschen.   Neben heilpädagogischen, körperbezogenen Verfahren (Eurythmie u.a.), stehen den anthroposophischen Heilern dafür eine umfängliche Anzahl von pharmakologischen Heilmitteln zu Verfügung.   Während sich die Wirksamkeit der nichtmateriellen, geistigen Heilverfahren einer naturwissenschaftlichen Diskussion entziehen, und deshalb vornehmlich von Psychologen oder Pädagogen beurteilt werden sollten, stellen die Medikament der Anthroposophie für die Naturwissenschaften ein wenigstens so großes Konfliktfeld dar, wie die Präparate der Homöopathie.    *Die Anthroposophischen Heilmittel:*  Die anthroposophischen Heiler verfügen über eine große Zahl spezifischer Medikamente aus pflanzlichen, tierischen oder mineralischen Grundstoffen, die einer Reihe von rituellen Behandlungen unterzogen werden, bei denen nicht biochemische Reaktionen im Vordergrund steht, sondern energetische Umwandlung, Anreicherung oder Aufbereitung erzielt werden soll. Dafür werden die Grundstoffe nach eher alchimistischen Arbeitstechniken ausgepresst, getrocknet, gekocht oder verascht. Die Darreichung erfolgt in homöopathieähnlicher Aufbereitung und Verdünnung.  Welche Pflanzen oder/und Mineralien als Grundstoffe genutzt werden, wird durch *Analogie-Denken* , durch *Form- und Farbassoziationen* und durch angenommene* „kosmische Zusammenhänge“* bestimmt.   Beispielsweise erfolgt die Zuordnung von Pflanzen zur Therapie von Erkrankungen der Leber über *Farb- und Formassoziationen*: Gelbe Löwenzahnblätter oder Javanische Gelbwurz etwa dienen als Therapeutika, weil ein mögliches Erscheinungsbild einer Lebererkrankung der Ikterus ist, der bekanntlich zu einer Gelbfärbung von Haut und Augen führt.  Als bestes Beispiel für *Analogie-Denken* bietet sich die Mistel-Therapie im Rahmen onkologischer Behandlungen an. Die Anthroposophen erklären die Wirkung der Mistel wie folgt: Wie beim Krebs handle es sich auch bei der Mistel um einen Schmarotzer. Wie der Krebs, der sich dem normalen Zellwachstum widersetze, widersetze sich auch die Mistel den Gesetzen der Natur: sie blühe im Winter, berühre die Erde nicht und wachse nicht dem Sonnenlicht entgegen. Laut Steiner habe man _"in den Kräften der Mistel das exakte Gegenbild zum Auseinanderweichen der Wesensglieder beim Entstehen der Krebskrankheit vorliegen, ein wirklich kausales Heilmittel"_, denn: _"Die Mistel übernimmt als äußere Substanz dasjenige, was wuchernde Äthersubstanz beim Karzinom ist, verstärkt dadurch, dass sie die psychische Substanz zurückdrängt, die Wirkung des astralischen Leibes und bringt dadurch den Tumor des Karzinoms zum Aufbröckeln, zum In-Sich-Zerfallen."_.    Ebenfalls von Bedeutung soll die indikations- und geschlechtsbezogene Auswahl der Wirtsbäume sein, von denen die Misteln geerntet werden: Zur Behandlung von Karzinomen des Urogenitaltraktes werden bei männlichen Patienten Misteln von Eichenbäumen verwendete, bei weiblichen Patienten dagegen von Apfelbäumen. Auf Linden wachsende Misteln seien geeignet bei Nieren- und Lungentumoren, Eschenmisteln bei Leukämie und Knochenkrebs.  Anmerkung zur Misteltherapie: Ein in meinen Augen absolut verantwortungsloses und unethisches Verhalten der Anthroposophischen Heiler besteht darin, regelmäßig "Präkanzerosen" (= Vorstadium eines Krebses) als Ergebnis eines völlig absurden “Blutkristallisationstest” zu diagnostizieren. In der Folge dieser angsterzeugenden Diagnose wird den Patienten in der Regel und rein vorsorglich zu Mistelinjektionen geraten. Mit den meisteingesetzten Präparaten “Iscador” (Weleda) und “Iscucin” (Wala), werden dadurch Millionenumsätze erzielt.   Analoges Denken verrät sich auch bei der Verwendung von Tieren und oder tierlichen Körperteilen. Hier sollen sich Lebensäußerungen des Tieres im Heilmittel manifestieren.  Präparate aus Insekten wie Bienen, Wespen oder Ameisen werden hergestellt, in dem die Tiere lebend zerkleinert werden, um ihre "Lebenskraft" in das Medikament zu übertragen. Daneben finden auch Schlangengifte, Krötensekrete, Sepia-Tinte, Haifisch- oder Rindergalle, Horn oder Maulwurfshaare ihren Weg in Heilmittel.   „Kosmische Zusammenhänge außerirdischer Natur” vermutet Steiner beispielsweise bei der Kreuzspinne. Da mit ihr die astralischen Kräfte angeregt werden könnten, die sich besonders in den Lebensprozessen des Bewegungsapparates äußerten, ist der Einsatz von Kreuzspinnenpräparaten bei Muskelerkrankungen sinnvoll.   Ganz besonders äußert sich das „*Denken in kosmologischen Zusammenhängen*“ bei der Herstellung der Präparate aus Metallen . Hier finden die metallischen Elemente Verwendung, die in rein mystischer, astrologischer Denkweise den Himmelskörpern des “inneren Planetensystems” zugeordnet werden: Blei, Eisen, Gold, Kupfer, Quecksilber, Silber und Zinn. Das „Wesen“ der Metalle ist jeweils mit einer Pflanze, einem menschlichen Organ, einem Planeten und einem Tierkreiszeichen verbunden.   Danach ist Eisen mit der Brennnessel, der Galle, dem Mars und dem Tierkreiszeichen Widder verbunden, was eisenhaltige Präparate zur Behandlung von Gallenproblemen indiziere. Silber hingegen ist als Mondmetall bei Störungen des Mondorgans angezeigt: des Gehirns.   Neben Präparaten mit Metallen in “natürlicher” Form werden bevorzugt solche mit “"vegetabilisierten Metallen” eingesetzt.  Streng nach den Vorgaben Steiners werden hierbei die zur Rede stehenden Metalle aufwendigen Glüh-, Abrauch- und Fällungsprozessen ausgesetzt, bis nur noch poröse Rückstände übrig bleiben.  Aus diesen Verarbeitungsrückständen wird ein “Urdünger” hergestellt, der in einer Wasserverdünnung von 1:1.000.000 auf die Saat einer entsprechenden Heilpflanze ausgebracht wird. Johanniskraut beispielsweise wird mit Gold-Urdünger behandelt, Brunnenkresse mit Quecksilber, Wegwarte mit Zinn, oder Brennnessel mit Eisen.  Nach der vollen Entfaltung der Pflanze werden die oberirdischen Teile (unter Beachtung von Mondphasen und astrologischen Planentenkonstellationen) abgeschnitten, gehäckselt und in der Sonne angewelkt; anschließend werden sie mit reifer Gartenerde vermischt und in Tontöpfen kompostiert. In einer zweiten Stufe wird der so erhaltene Kompost auf eine neue Saat ausgebracht, deren voll entfaltete Pflanzen derselben Prozedur unterworfen werden wie die Pflanzen der ersten Stufe. Der Vorgang wird noch ein drittes mal wiederholt. Die in der dritten Stufe, sprich: nach drei Jahren “ganz vom Metallprozess durchdrungenen" Pflanzen werden zu homöopathieähnlichen Lösungen und Injektionsmitteln aufbereitet. Kamillenvegetabilisiertes Kupfer beispielsweise ist unverzichtbar bei der Therapie von Blähungskoliken. Ackerschachtelhalmvegetabilisiertes Gold wird zur Behandlung von Niereninsuffizienz und Herzmuskelschwäche genutzt.   Auch Präparate mit “animalisierten” Metallen werden verwendet, hergestellt in gleichermaßen ritualisierter Form aus den Organen von Schlachttieren - meist junge Rinder, Schweine oder Schafe -, denen zu Lebzeiten entsprechende Metalle verabfolgt worden waren.  Zusammenfassend muss gesagt werden, dass die Zuordnung der einzelnen Präparate beziehungsweise der darin enthaltenen Stoffe zu bestimmten Störungen oder Erkrankungen rational nicht nachvollziehbar und naturwissenschaftlich durch nichts belegt ist. Wie Szenekritiker Klaus Bock schreibt, hätten es die Anthroposophen “seit über sechzig Jahren nicht fertig gebracht, für ihre Mistelpräparate einen den Kriterien der wissenschaftlichen Medizin genügenden Wirksamkeitsnachweis zu erbringen”. Ähnlich wie die Mittel der Homöopathie unterliegen auch die Mittel der anthroposophischen Heilkunde einer arzneimittelgesetzlichen Ausnahmeregelung: ihre Wirkung muß nicht anhand der wissenschaftlichen Kriterien nachgewiesen werden, die Maßstab der Zulassung jedes anderen Medikaments sind. Eine klinisch-kontrollierte Arzneimittelprüfung außerhalb des anthroposophischen Binnenkontexts findet nicht statt. Auch Nebenwirkungen, beispielsweise der verwendeten Blei- und Quecksilberpräparate, werden nicht kontrolliert überprüft. Angegeben Wirkungsmechanismen genügen bestenfalls den Anforderungen des anthroposophischen Binnenkontexts. Mit naturwissenschaftlich begründeter Pharmakologie haben sie nichts zu tun.   Bezeichnend ist auch das Krankheitsverständnis anthroposophischer Medizin, in dem sich die schon weiter oben angesprochenen esoterisch-okkulten Sichtweisen darstellen. Zentrale Ursachen für Erkrankungen sind immer auch im Karma zu finden. Die Wurzel einer Krankheit kann im vergangenen Erdenleben liegen. Da Karma aus der Vergangenheit wirkt, sind Ärzte gegen bestimmte Schicksalsbestimmung machtlos. Erstaunlich ist auch die Auffassung von Leid und Schmerz. Nach Steiner erzeugt das Erleben von Krankheit und damit verbundenem Schmerz den Antrieb, das in früheren Leben Versäumte nachzuholen, auch wenn dies in diesem Leben nicht mehr möglich ist. Man nimmt es als starken Impuls mit in das nächste Leben. Dort erscheint es dann als Fähigkeit, das Versäumte nachzuholen, das heißt unter Umständen als Begabung, dies zu lernen.  Welche Konsequenzen sich daraus für die Schmerztherapie der Anthroposophen ergeben, überlasse ich der Spekulation des Lesers.   *Was Sie deshalb glauben müssen, wenn Sie nach anthroposophischen Vorstellungen therapiert werden:*  Der Mensch besteht aus einen dreiteiligen Leibsystem, dessen Ungleichgewicht die Ursache von Krankheiten ist. Ziel jeder Therapie ist die Wiederherstellung dieses Gleichgewichts.   Analoges oder assoziatives Denken und kosmisches Bewusstsein eignen sich zur Entwicklung von Medikamenten.   Die gegenwärtige Biographie eines Menschen ist das Ergebnis karmisch wirksamen Verhaltens in früheren Leben, wirkt aber auch karmisch auf die nächsten Leben.  Krankheiten können Folgeerscheinungen von Fehlverhalten in früheren Leben sein und dazu dienen, alte Schuld abzutragen, oder sie bereiten auf die nächste "Wiedergeburt" vor. Also ist der kranke Mensch immer auch schuldig an seinem Zustand. Schuld ist dabei das, was Steiner zur Schuld erklärt hat. Es gibt von Steiner aufgestellte Schuldeslisten. Anhand dieser Listen kann sich der anthroposophische Arzt orientieren, welches Karma er denn nun gerade vor sich hat, und welche Maßnahmen die Erfüllung dieses Karmas unterstützen.   Zwischen innermenschlichen Prozessen und übergeordneten kosmologischen Prinzipien bestehen kausale Verbindungen (Hermeneutische Denkweise -Wie oben, so unten...).   Bei der Arzneimittelfindung spielen nicht die naturwissenschaftlich nachweisbaren Ursachen und deren Beseitigung die wesentliche Rolle, sondern die Erkenntnis der Beziehungen zwischen innermenschlichen organischen Prozessen und Natursubstanzen, wie sie z.B. sich unter den oben genannten Gesichtspunkten der Dreigliederung ergibt.  *Der Konflikt mit den Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften:*  Ganz allgemein gibt es nicht den geringsten Anlass, Rudolf Steiners zu großen Teilen aus Versatzstücken unterschiedlichster esoterischer Denkströmungen zusammenphantasiertes Wirklichkeitskonstrukt als satisfaktionsfähiges Welterklärungsmodell zu akzeptieren.   Aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sichtweise sind folgende Widersprüche aufzuzeigen:   Die Anthroposophie nimmt kosmische Kräfte in ihren Präparaten an. Diese kosmisch-ätherischen Kräfte sind der Physik als Bestandteil der Materie völlig unbekannt und konnten außerhalb der Anthroposophie bisher nicht beobachtet oder anders nachgewiesen werden.   Während der Medikamentenherstellung werden rituelle Prozesse hinsichtlich Wärme- und Kältezufuhr zu bestimmten Tageszeiten vollzogen. Die Wärmebehandlung im Tagesrhythmus übt einen zentralen Einfluss auf das Medikament aus.  Die Physik kennt hingegen keine Abhängigkeit der physikalisch-chemischen Abläufe von der Tageszeit. Wenn der Belladonnasaft weiß, wieviel Uhr es ist, dann ist die gesamte Wissenschaft seit Galilei grob unvollständig.   Bei der Vegetabilisierung/Animalisierung von Metallen geht die Anthroposophie davon aus, dass metallische Elemente über ein rituelles Verfahren bestimmte Eigenschaften von Pflanzen oder Tieren übernehmen.  Wenn dieses Verfahren wirkt, ist die Physik grob unvollständig, weil sie eine Veränderbarkeit grundsätzlicher atomarer Eigenschaften von Elementen durch den Stoffwechsel von Pflanzen oder Tieren nicht kennt. Außerdem sind die gesamte Naturwissenschaft und Schulmedizin seit Galilei grob unvollständig, da sie Zusammenhänge zwischen Metallen, Pflanzen, Organen, Planeten und Tierkreiszeichen nicht kennen.  Weiterhin behauptet die Anthroposophie, Materie - besonders aber auch Wasser - könne durch rituelle Verfahren mit fiktiven kosmischen Energieformen energetisiert werden.  Der Physik ist kein Verfahren bekannt, dass zu einer anderen energetischen Qualität von Wasser führt. Abgesehen davon, dass diese Eigenschaft der Materie völlig unbekannt und außerhalb der Anthroposophie bisher nicht beobachtet oder anders nachgewiesen werden konnte, würde der zum Beispiel der Nachweis, Wasser könne „energetisiert“ werden, die Physik als grob unvollständig erweisen. So ein Nachweis, der auch die Homöopathie auf einen gesicherten Boden stellen könnte, ist bisher ausgeblieben.   Den Naturwissenschaften ist eine Unterteilung des Menschen in vier Wesensglieder mit unterschiedlichen Funktionen für den Organismus völlig unbekannt. Daraus entstehende Konsequenzen für die menschliche Existenz sind außerhalb der Anthroposophie bisher nicht beobachtet oder anders nachgewiesen worden.    Die Auflistung ist nicht vollständig. Aber jede tiefergehende Auseinandersetzung mit Steiners Weltmodell würde den Rahmen dieses Forums bei weitem sprengen.   Wie üblich stehe ich auch bei diesem Thema für zusätzliche Fragen zur Verfügung.  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt...   Ich habe mich innerhalb dieses Forums bisher mit den etablierten "Besonderen Therapieneinrichtungen" Homöopathie und Anthroposophische Medizin beschäftigt; es fehlt noch die Phytotherapie, die ich allerdings nicht darstellen werde. Das liegt daran, dass sie, wenn man nur ihre historische Patina ignoriert, die sie überflüssigerweise oder vielleicht aus existenzerhaltenden Gründen pflegt, der Hochschulmedizin oder Pharmazie doch recht nahe steht und im Grunde dort sinnvoll weiterentwickelt wurde. Auf jeden Fall ist sie nicht die große Herausforderung im Diskurs zwischen Hochschulmedizin/Pharmazie und den Apologeten der Komplementärmedizin.   Und um diesen Diskurs geht es schlechthin.  Je länger ich mich mit den Verfahren der Komplementärmedizin beschäftige und je intensiver ich die Bemühungen um einen Dialog zwischen Hochschulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin beobachte, desto nachhaltiger breitet sich in mir ein Gefühl der Resignation aus, weil ich mehr und mehr das Gefühl habe, in einem Biotop des kreischenden Irrsinns aberwitzigen Zombie-Dialogen zu lauschen (rein subjektive Empfindung und in der Wortwahl sicher nicht angemessen).   Die Ärztekammer hat im Jahr 2000 eine Arbeitsgruppe gebildet mit dem Ziel, "einen strukturierten Dialog zwischen Vertretern unterschiedlicher Therapierichtungen zu initiieren und letztlich zu einer patientengerechten Integration verschiedener therapeutischer Schulen beizutragen. Bisherige Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Schul- und Komplementärmedizin, die gelegentlich Glaubenskriegen ähnelten, sollten in einen rationalen Diskurs überführt werden."   Ich halte inzwischen die Unterscheidung zwischen Hochschulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin für einen Akt der Patientenverblödung. Es ist eine Augenwischerei der besonderen Art, um sich der Diskussion zu entziehen, ob die populistische Anbiederung an "Patientenwünsche" sich in der Entwicklung der Wissenschaftsmedizin niederschlagen muss oder soll.   Denn nach wie vor gilt: Alles, was wirksam ist, wird seine Wirksamkeit erklären und beweisen können. Wenn es das kann, gehört es zur "Hochschulmedizin". Der "Komplementärmedizin" bleibt therapeutisch gesehen nur noch die "leere Menge"! Ihr einziger Wirkmechanismus ist und bleibt der Placebo-Effekt.   Patientengerecht ist es, den Patienten wirksame Methoden anzubieten. Ganz und gar nicht patientengerecht ist es, eine Wirksamkeit bei unwirksamen Methoden vorzugaukeln, damit man den Patienten nach dem Munde reden kann!   Der Ausgangspunkt ist eine Krankheit und ihre Ursache. Das Ziel, dass ohnehin allen klar ist, ist die möglichst vollständige Heilung. Aber der Weg dorthin steht nicht zur Disposition! Niemand kann Weg und Ziel gleichermaßen frei wählen! Denn im Gegensatz zu den sich massiv widersprechenden Therapieansätzen der Alternativen Heilverfahren, hat sich in der Hochschulmedizin durch Vernetzung von Chemie, Physik und Biologie, von Genetik, Informatik, Kybernetik, Verhaltenslehre und evolutionärer Betrachtungsweise ein erdbebenfestes wissenschaftliches Gebäude ergeben, dass die Wege vorschreibt.   Und wer diese einfachen Tatbestände verinnerlicht hat, der weiß, dass es eine Integration von Hochschulmedizinischer Therapie und Alternativen Heilverfahren nicht geben kann! Man kann nicht Sinnloses und Sinnvolles integrieren, bloß weil es gerade gesellschaftspolitisch gewollt ist!   Ich finde es erschreckend, mit welcher Penetranz in letzter Konsequenz die Mitbestimmung über Naturgesetze gefordert wird. Jedes komplementäre Heilverfahren zeichnet sich letztlich dadurch aus, dass in diesen Therapie-Modellen die Naturgesetze, die in jedem Moment unseres Lebens ihre universelle Wirkung ausüben, ignoriert, als falsch oder unvollständig angesehen werden. Und damit die Wirklichkeitskonstrukte der Alternativen nicht wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfallen, wird nicht nur die Naturwissenschaft, sondern Wissenschaft ganz allgemein in Zweifel gezogen.   Bezeichnend ist aber, dass die Auseinandersetzung mit diesen oft genannten Widersprüchen definitiv nicht erfolgt. Dafür verschanzen sich die Vertreter und Befürworter der besonderen Therapierichtungen hinter einer besonders starken Position, die ich Komplexität nennen möchte.  Wie will man Schlagworte wie »ganzheitlich«, »Stärkung der Abwehrkraft«, »Umstimmung«, oder gar »Gesundheit«, »Harmonisierung« auf ihren Gehalt prüfen? Wer jedoch diese Worte verwendet, ist halt gegen Zweifel gefeit.  Erst wenn aus diesem insgesamt autistisch-undisziplinierten Denken die arzneitherapeutischen Handlungsanweisungen oder die konkreten Therapiemaßnahmen destilliert werden, wenn also die Komplexität zugunsten einer detaillierten Betrachtung aufgegeben wird, erscheint die Abstrusität der Verfahren in voller Blüte.   Deswegen ist es auch absurd, die Diskussion um den Wert von Hochschulmedizin und Alternativmedizin als "Krieg" der Kulturen zu apostrophieren. Es fehlt nämlich der Gegner der Hochschulmedizin, da es im Grunde keine Komplementärmedizin gibt.   Es gibt nur Therapeuten, die über die ethische Grundeinstellung verfügen, sich selbst und die Grundlagen und Methoden ihrer Arbeit einer ständigen skeptischen Kontrolle zu unterziehen, und sich genau so der Grenzenbedingungen ihrer Medizin bewusst sind: nämlich nicht über letzte Wahrheiten zu verfügen, sondern nur über vorläufige Richtigkeiten, keine metaphysischen Begründungen sondern nur das Prüfbare zu akzeptieren, keine Sinngebung sondern nur die Abwehr des Unsinns zu betreiben, keine Wunder zu beschwören sondern deren Trivialisierung anzustreben.   Die Anderen sind "Therapeut-Sein-Woller". Sie verfügen über letzte Weisheiten, betreiben Magie, glauben an Wunder, und leisten das faktisch Unmögliche, Tag für Tag. Und sie sind auf dem "aufsteigenden Ast"; solange - ich komme nicht umhin, es so zu formulieren - Dummheit, Ignoranz und Naivität zunehmend die Majorität bekommen!   Ich gebe zu, dass mich ein wenig schaudert.  *Pianoman*

----------


## Pianoman

Auf der Suche nach der ewigen Jugend: Ayurveda in Deutschland 
  Die im neoliberalen Kapitalismus des globalen Wettbewerbs von beruflichem Stress und dauerhaften Kampf um die soziale Existenz geplagten Seelen der westlichen  Industrienationen haben das „Wissen vom Leben“, haben Ayurveda entdeckt; oder vielmehr das, was sie dafür halten.  
Und genau so umgekehrt: „Gesundheitsdienstleister“ jeder Couleur partizipieren an der wirtschaftliche Potenz des indischen Medizin-Systems als profitablem Renner auf dem Wellness-Markt. Keine Kosmetikerin kommt  - selbst in der tiefsten Provinz - noch ohne Ayurveda-Makeup aus, kein dahinsiechendes Landhotel, dass sich nicht plötzlich zum Hort indisch inspirierter Lebensführung entwickelt, und in dessen Küche statt mit Sonnenblumenöl nun mit Ghee, einem manchmal etwas angeranzten Butterfett gekocht und die heimische Erbsensuppe gegen meist ungenießbar überwürzte Linsencurrys ausgetauscht wird.  
  Kaum ein Heilpraktiker, der sich nicht auch - und oft überraschend - als Spezialist für Sesamöl-Massagen und Dosha-Behandlungen outet; selbst wenn dieser seine ganzes bisheriges Leben in Winsen an der Luhe verbracht hat.           
    Auch die Trittbrettfahrer der Esoterik-Szene haben Ayurveda nicht nur als Goldesel (z. B.: 7-8 tägige Ayurveda-Intensiv-Kur in Traben-Trabach/Mosel Hotel Parkschlösschen, kostet etwa 3500.-- Euro, eine Ausbildung in Traditioneller Ayurvedischer Medizin, Dauer etwa 300 Std. (!) kostet bei Yoga Vidya in Bad Meinberg etwa 3000,-- Euro),  sondern genau so als wunderbares Transportvehikel  für alle möglichen anderen esoterischen Heilverfahren und Lebensführungskonzepte entdeckt.  
Anmerkung zur Qualifikation von ayurvedischen Therapeuten: 
Was bei Yoga Vidya, einem in der alternativen Heiler-Branche in Deutschland erfolgreichen Unternehmen, mit rund 300 Std. angeblich qualifiziert erlernt werden werden kann, nämlich Kompetenz bei der Durchführung ayurvedischer Therapien, dauert in Indien etwa 5-6 Jahre Studium an einem der 200 ayurvedischen Colleges und führt dort zum Titel "Bachelor of Ayurvedic Medicine and Surgery"  (B.A.M.S.)  und berechtigt zum  Erlangen einer Approbation.  
Das Postgraduiertenstudium dauert etwa 3 Jahre , der Absolvent ist dann  "Medical Doctor (Ayur.)  oder M.D. (Ayur).  Sind diese Kürzel  im Namen eines Therapeuten vorhanden, kann im Regelfall von einer fundierten Ausbildung ausgegangen werden.   
Besonders rege auf dem deutschen Markt ist dabei die äußerst umstrittene Gruppierung des indischen Gurus Maharishi Mahesh Yogi, dessen „besondere“ menschlichen Qualitäten weiland schon die Beatles ganz schnell wieder von ihrem Erleuchtungstripp auf den Boden nüchternen westlichen Denkens brachte; John Lennons „Sexy Sadie“ spricht davon Bände.
    Jedenfalls hat diese Nachthemd-Vaterfigur der Erleuchtungsszene mit Maharishi Ayur-Veda© eine erfolgversprechende Marketing-Strategie entwickelt, in deren Sog sich auch die von ihm entwickelte Transzendentale Mediation (TM) prächtig verkaufen lässt.   
Und es scheint, als sei die Verbindung zur Maharishi-Sekte (das ist die Truppe der fliegenden Yogis) auch für andere Handlungsreisende in Sachen Ayurveda-Vermarktung durchaus gewinnbringend. 
  Beispielsweise wird der alljährlich zum Zwecke der Vermarktung seines Ayurveda-Ressorts  Atmasantulana Village durch Deutschland tourende Dr. Shri Balaji Tambe  - als größter Ayurveda-Spezialist unserer Zeit von der einschlägigen Fachpresse im deutschsprachigen Raum gefeiert - regelmässig mit den Aktivitäten der Maharishi-Sekte in Verbindung gebracht. Dass der „größte Spezialist“, der allerdings in der traditionellen Ayurveda-Kultur Indiens weitgehend unbekannt ist und seine Karriere als Maschinenbau-Ingenieur begann, die er heute als Mantra-Sänger, Hotelmanager und Ayurveda-Doktor fortsetzt, über eine sehr eigene und eigenartige Vorstellung von Krankheit (Alles ist Allergie!) verfügt, scheint seinem Ruf in Deutschland kein Abbruch zu tun. Hier trifft man augenscheinlich wieder auf naive Heilsgläubigkeit, die umso kritikloser ist, je allumfassender die Glücksversprechungen sind.  
  Doch zurück zum Thema: Was ist Ayurveda ? Und was kann dieses untrennbar mit der traditionellen indischen Kultur verbundene Lebenskonzept im Rahmen der dem Zeitgeist abgerungenen, deutschen Patchwork-Medizin tatsächlich leisten ?  
  Die Beantwortung der Frage ist genau so schwer, wie alle religiös-kulturellen Strömungen der indischen Spiritualität in wenigen Sätzen zu beschreiben. Denn genau das ist das Problem: Es gibt kein einheitliches Konzept Ayurveda. 
  Vielmehr ist Ayurveda das spirituelle Wissen um die Art und Weise, in jeder Lebensphase ein angemessenes Leben zu führen, und damit natürlich untrennbar mit der enorm vielfältigen weltanschaulichen Pluralität der indischen Geisteswelt verbunden. 
  Einfacher ist es dagegen darzustellen, was Ayurveda (in seiner ursprünglichen, traditionellen Form) sicher nicht ist: Ayurveda ist keine alternative Medizin, auch wenn die europäischen Umdeuter es gerne so sähen. Ayurveda ist auch kein esoterisches Heilsverfahren. Ayurveda erhebt nicht den Anspruch, über Allheilmittel zu verfügen, es macht nicht jünger und erst recht nicht unsterblich. Es ist genau so wenig ein Zweig der Naturheilkunde wie ein Konzept der Ernährungsmedizin samt Küchen- und Kochkunde. Und es ist sicher kein Wohlfühl- und Entspannungsprogramm für gestresste, aber finanzkräftige Europäer.   
  Ayurveda ist ein alle Lebensbereiche umfassendes Konzept, das zutiefst mit den weltanschaulichen, kulturphilosophischen und sozioökonomischen Bedingungen Indiens verbunden ist. Insoweit sind viele Aspekte des Ayurveda nur zu verstehen und vor allem zu leben, wenn man sich im Selbstverständnis der indischen Kultur – speziell des Hinduismus -  bewegt. 
  Es stellt sich deswegen - wie auch bei anderen, religiös beeinflussten asiatischen/orientalischen Heilverfahren - die zentrale Frage, ob es überhaupt machbar ist, einzelne Elemente aus einem Gesamtsystem herauszulösen, ohne die innere Konsistenz und damit auch die Wirksamkeit des Systems zu zerstören. 
  Ein Beispiel dazu: Wenn man in Deutschland ein typisches Ayurveda-Wellness-Wochenende bucht, dann gehören ganz sicher auch ein oder zwei möglicherweise entspannende Sesamöl-Massagen zum Angebot.  
  Die Ölmassagen im traditionellen ayurvedischen Heilsystem haben jedoch eine ganz andere Funktion: Sie sind Bestandteil der panchakarma-Therapie und damit funktional eingebunden in ein sehr individuell auf den Zustand des Patienten abgestimmtes Heilverfahren, an dessen Anfang eine umfangreiche Diagnosetätigkeit steht. So werden den Ölen, die zum Einsatz kommen, bis zu 25 Pflanzenbestandteile beigemischt, die maßgeblich die Wirkung erzeugen, die der Therapeut erzielen will. Therapeutischer Sinn ist dabei kaum die Entspannung des Menschen, sondern Entgiftung, ggf. auch die Wiederherstellung von reduzierter Bewegungsfähigkeit. Die Massagen, auch in Verbindung mit anderen körpertherapeutischen Maßnahmen, sind allerdings nur die Einleitung des meist 4 Wochen (und länger) dauernden panchakarma-Heilrituals, das nach westlichen Maßstäben aus eher rüden Therapiemaßnahmen besteht.             
  Dazu gehören das tägliche Trinken von mehreren Tassen Öl oder Ghee, bis nur noch Fett über den Darm ausgeschieden wird, anschließend erfolgt eine mehrtägige Schwitzkur mit Massagen. Der innere Reinigungsprozess wird dann durch provoziertes mehrfaches Erbrechen über einen Zeitraum bis zu drei Tagen eingeleitet. Dann erfolgt eine Abführkur, bei der durch pflanzliche Abführmittel bis zu 30 tägliche Darmentleerungen erreicht werden. Ist der Verdauungstrakt gründlich geleert, folgen Öl-Einläufe mit Klistieren in den Mastdarm. Auch dieses Maßnahme dient der Ausleitung von Giftstoffen und schädlichen Stoffwechselprodukten. Parallel dazu werden andere Körperöffnungen - Nase, Mund und Ohren - mit verschieden Verfahren und Lösungen gereinigt. 
  Da diese sehr strapazierenden Therapiebestandteile das Herz-Kreislauf-System belasten, soll über einen Aderlass oder durch Schröpfen mit Blutegeln für eine Entlastung gesorgt werden. Dabei werden bis zu 500 Milliliter Blut dem Organismus entnommen. 
  Zum Abschluss einer panchakarma-Therapie wird der Patient langsam wieder an seine übliche Nahrungsaufnahme bzw. Lebensgewohnheiten gewöhnt.         
  Wie schon gesagt, das alles hat mit dem Instant-Ayurveda westlicher Wohlfühl-Events nur sehr wenig zutun. Die Frage bleibt also, welche therapeutische Wirkung von Ayurveda-light zu erwarten ist, wenn wesentliche Bestandteile der traditionellen Behandlungsweisen nicht eingesetzt werden.  
  Wenn Ayurveda ernst genommen werden soll  - was für einige Bereiche des traditionellen Ayurveda durchaus angeraten scheint – muss zuerst sicher gestellt sein, dass das Verfahren sowohl aus dem Dunstkreis von esoterisch-alternativen und spirituellen Heilkünstlern als auch aus dem Markt hedonistischer Bedürfnisbefriedigung für übersättigte Wohlstandsbürger gelöst wird, und sich den Regeln der evidenz-basierten Medizin stellt, d.h. sich Qualitätssicherungsverfahren im Hinblick auf Therapie und Therapeuten unterzieht. 
  Aber selbst diese Forderungen dürfen nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass Ayurveda – trotz des sich entwickelnden wissenschaftlichen Fundaments - in die Weltvorstellungen der indischen Kultur eingebunden sind und damit zwangsläufig Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit westlichen Weltvorstellungen auftreten werden.  
Was dem Ayurveda allerdings einen unschätzbaren Vorsprung vor anderen alternativen Heilverfahren schafft, ist einerseits seine Bereitschaft, seine Fundamente innerhalb wissenschaftlicher Strukturen zu systematisieren und sich dadurch zu entwickeln und andererseits nicht durch die dogmatische Engstirnigkeit personenfixierter Heilsverfahren behindert zu sein.       
  Gerne zu Beantwortung von Fragen bereit,  
  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

*Knoten im Curry-Netz* 
Wer sich heute fragt, ob 50 Jahre Krebsforschung an medizinischen Hochschulen eine sinnvolle Investition waren, muss sich eines besseren belehren lassen. Wer für juveniles Bettnässen bisher psychische oder auch hormonelle Probleme angenommen hat, ebenfalls. 
Auch Schlafstörungen, dauerhafte Müdigkeit trotz zeitlich ausreichender Schlafphase, Muskelverspannungen im Bereich der Wirbelsäule sowie Gelenk- und Kopfschmerzen, Atemnot, schwere Beine, Krampfadern, Kreislaufprobleme, erhöhter Blutdruck, Gicht oder Rheuma haben ganz andere Ursachen als bisher angenommen.  
Es liegt alles an Mutter Erde. Oder, genauer formuliert, an ihren Macken. 
Und das sind vor allem Wasseradern, und Gesteinsbrüche, Hohlräume oder andere geologische Verwerfungen. Die strahlen nämlich, was das Zeug hält; sagte jedenfalls im Jahr 1929 der Rutengänger Gustav Freiherr von Pohl, nach einer Untersuchungen von sogenannten Krebshäusern im Ort Vilsbiburg in Niederbayern, in denen, der Begriff lässt es vermuten, sehr viele Todesfälle auf onkologische Erkrankungen zurückzuführen waren. Und damit Pohl nicht so alleine mit seiner Meinung bleibt, haben vor ihm, damit die historische Konsistenz gewährleistet ist, natürlich auch die alten Ägypter schon von den Erdstrahlen gewusst, und, wer auch sonst, der große deutsche Geologe und Physiker Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. 
Solche und andere erstaunliche Weisheiten erfährt man, wenn man sich beispielsweise auf der Internet-Seite der Firma „athome“ einlinkt. Dieses Unternehmen ist eines von vielen, die sich angeblich mit Baubiologie beschäftigen, eigentlich aber pseudowissenschaftliches Wünschelrutengehen veranstalteten.  
Hartnäckig hält sich seit etwa 150 Jahren der Aberglaube, nicht nur Geophysiker wären in der Lage, sich evident mit der Erforschung des Untergrundes zu beschäftigen, sondern auch ein Trüppchen von sensitiven Zeitgenossen, die mit Hilfe von gabelähnlichen Baumteilen oder anderen obskuren Gerätschaften Phänomene aufspüren, die sich selbst den sensibelsten Messgeräten der Geophysik bisher verborgen blieben.  
Und diese Phänomene haben es in sich: Es sind in der Sprache der Radiästheten oder Geomanten (Anmerkung: Trotz des geringeren sprachlichen Reizes: es sind und bleiben Wünschelrutengänger) so genannte Reizzonen, d.h. Stellen, auf die Rutengänger beim Überschreiten mit einem Rutenausschlag reagieren. Das wiederum liegt an den Strahlen und Schwingungen die aus der Erde gen Wünschelrute drängen. Ungebremst - trotz kilometerdicken Erdschichten - und ohne dass Strahlungsquellen (zerfallende radioaktive Atome) oder Schwingungserreger anwesend und nachweisbar sind; aber auf jeden Fall ist die Sache saugefährlich. So saugefährlich, dass man nicht nur Betten umstellen oder Häuser neu konstruieren muss, sondern auch Abschirmgeräte braucht, die - welch ein Zufall - gerade bei dem jeweiligen Radiästheten günstig zu erwerben sind. Für junge Mütter bieten sich auch "erdstrahlenabschirmenden Still-Kissen mit Dinkelfüllung" an.  
Wie diese Strahlen entstehen, und warum sie auf dem Weg durch den Erdmantel nicht absorbiert werden wird offen gelassen - ganz zu schweigen davon, warum sie von obskuren Geräten und Abschirmungen aufgehalten werden sollen, wenn kilometerdicke Gesteinsschichten das nicht können. 
Um die Arbeit der Radiästheten ein wenig zu erleichtern, haben sich die Strahlen netterweise organisiert und im Erdinneren so angeordnet, das sie jeweils an den Kreuzpunkten eines oder mehrerer fiktiver Koordinatensysteme, die unseren Globus überziehen, eine besonderes intensive Wirkung zeigen. So intensiv, dass sich sogar ein eigener Berufsstand – nämlich die Geopathologen - mit diesen Wirkungen beschäftigen.  
Beschrieben werden in der einschlägigen Literatur mehrere dieser Koordinatensysteme: So z.B. das "Globalgitternetzwerk" nach Dr. Hartmann (Maschenweite 2,8 auf 3,2 Meter), das von Nord nach Süd und quer dazu verlaufen soll, sowie das "Curry-Gitternetzwerk". Letzteres soll Nordost-Südwest (und ebenfalls quer dazu) mit einer Maschenweite von 2,4 - 2,6 Meter verlaufen. Dreidimensional ist dann das "Benker-Kuben-System". Dieses soll von Nord nach Süd verlaufend (und quer dazu) ausgebildet sein. In diesem System werden "positive" und "negative" Kuben definiert. Darüber hinaus gibt es die "Ley-Lines" ("Geomantische Zonen"), ein drittes Gitter, ein "Polares Feld", zwei "Vital-Energie"-Felder und noch einige andere wunderliche Erscheinungen mehr. 
Die Betrachtung dieser behaupteten Gitter und Liniensysteme, wird besonders interessant, wenn man sie mit den Aussagen zur biologischen Wirkung abgleicht. So soll es, neben der humanpathogenen Wirkung, auch Einflüsse auf Tiere und Pflanzen geben, die sich an den diversen Kreuzungspunkten eine Gitters oder verschiedener Gitter untereinander als "Strahlenflüchter" oder "Strahlensucher" verhalten. Zahlreiche Autoren nennen hierbei Getreidepflanzen. Diese sollen auf angeblichen Reizstreifen verkümmern, obwohl, trotz ungezählter Luftbildaufnahmen, noch nie aufgefallen ist, dass sich auf Getreidefeldern irgendwelche geometrischen Muster abzeichnen, die nicht auf die Art der Aussaat zurückzuführen wäre.  
Keine dieser Erklärungen ist also physikalisch, geologisch oder auch biologisch plausibel und nachvollziehbar.  
So kann es prinzipiell kein dauerhaftes Linien- bzw. Gittersystem auf der Erde geben, das Strukturen in der Erde reflektiert. Diese geodätischen Netze würden durch die Dynamik der Kontinente immer wieder im Erdmantel eingeschmolzen und es ist nicht vorstellbar, wie sie aus dem heißen Magma - des mittelatlantischen Rückens zum Beispiel - wiedererschaffen werden sollten. Die Idee eines statischen Netzes, dessen Voraussetzung eine statische Erdoberfläche ist, macht deutlich, wie antiquiert die Vorstellungen der Radiästheten wirklich sind. Spätestens seit Alfred Wegener die Kontinentaldrift entdeckte, wissen wir nämlich, dass die Erdoberfläche einem ständigen Veränderungsprozess unterworfen ist.  
Ein bisschen von dieser Erkenntnis scheint allerdings auch bei den Radiästheten angekommen zu sein; vielleicht nicht so ganz viel, vielleicht auch nicht so ganz richtig, aber immerhin ! So kann man bei Georg Otto (1986) in einem Machwerk über Erdstrahlen lesen:_ "Wir wissen, dass sich unsere riesigen Kontinente Amerika, Afrika, Asien in einem gewaltigen Trift ständig von West nach Ost verschieben. Das hängt mit der Umdrehung der Erde zusammen."_  :Huh?:  
Auch die häufig als Strahlenquelle genannten, extrem schwach wechselwirkenden Neutrinos, deren Reaktionen außerordentlich gut von den Teilchenphysikern verstanden werden, sind kaum geeignet, seltsame Erdstrahlen hervorzurufen. Überhaupt findet man zu diesem Thema grausam viel pseudowissenschaftliches Geschwafel von Turbulenzen und stehenden Wellen im Magnetfeld der Erde. Damit wird zwar nichts erklärt, aber der Eindruck einer Wissenschaftlichkeit erweckt, die objektiv nicht gegeben ist. 
Auch die häufig als Störquelle genannten Wasseradern haben so ihre Eigenheiten. Zum einen ist die Vorstellung, Wasser würde unterirdisch in festen Bahnen ähnlich Flüssen oder Bächen fließen, zumindest im grundwasserreichen Deutschland, nicht haltbar. Ganz im Gegenteil, Wasser strömt großflächig in wasserführenden Schichten Seen, Flüssen oder Quellgebieten zu. So wundert es auch nicht, dass man bei Brunnenbohrungen in Deutschland zu über 90 % auf Wasser stößt; auch ohne den Einsatz von Wünschelrutengängern. Dieser Sachverhalt erklärt aber auch die individuellen „Erfolgsquoten“ von Radiästheten, deren Fähigkeiten allerdings immer dann versagen, wenn unter Laborbedingungen begrenzte, künstliche Wasseradern gefunden werden müssen. Eine große Zahl von Experimenten, meist durchgeführt an Universitäten (z.B. ETH Zürich, Universität München), bei denen die Probanden Wasseradern aufspüren sollten, deren geologischer Verlauf genau bekannt war, verliefen aber allesamt negativ. Und alle ähnlichen Versuche mit Trefferquoten oberhalb des Zufalls, wurden bisher nicht nach den strengen Kriterien wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens durchgeführt.  
Woher kommt aber nun der ungebrochene Glaube an die besonderen Fähigkeiten der Rutengänger, der in ganz ähnlicher Form auch beim Pendeln oder beim Gläserrücken in esoterischen Sitzungen zu finden ist ?  
Betrachtet man die unterschiedlichen Formen von Ruten, so wird schnell deutlich, dass das Gerät keinen Einfluss auf das Geschehen ausübt. Nach umfangreichen Untersuchungen ist heute gesichert Erkenntnisstand, dass auf affektiven Positionen beruhende kaum merkliche Muskelaktivitäten – als Carpenter-Effekt oder Ideomotor-Prinzip beschrieben - Wünschelruten zum Ausschlag bringen oder die Drehrichtungen von Pendeln ändern. Der Ausschlag der Geräte wird allein und ausschließlich durch die Muskulatur des Anwenders ausgelöst. Ob das willkürlich oder unbewusst geschieht, sei zunächst einmal dahingestellt. Im Grunde heißt das aber auch, dass eine Wünschelrute nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, sondern vielleicht nur als Vermittler zum Unbewussten benutzt wird, und dabei vom Unterbewusstsein gesteuerte Prozesse in eine entsprechende Kausalität mit Ursachenumkehr überführt werden. Die Rute bewegt sich also nicht, *weil es eine exogene Ursache* gibt, sondern weil der Rutengänger davon überzeugt ist, *dass es die exogene Ursache* gibt, und sich die Rute deshalb irgendwann *bewegen muss*. Da die Feinkontrolle unserer Muskulatur bewusst nur schwer zu erreichen ist, kann das Denken an und die Erwartung eines erwünschten Ergebnisses über den Ideomotor-Effekt die unbewusste muskuläre Aktivität auslösen. 
Es ist also nichts mit den außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten der Radiästheten, denn alle sich in der Darbietung dieser besonderen Fähigkeiten abspielenden Mechanismen sind bestens bekannt. Allerdings scheint diese Wissen doch nicht allzu verbreitet zu sein, glaubt man der Emnid-Umfrage aus 2001: Danach sind 68 Prozent der befragten Westdeutschen und 54 Prozent der Ostdeutschen immer noch von den Fähigkeiten der Wünschelrutengänger überzeugt.  
So ist dann auch anzunehmen, dass die Gilde der Radiästheten im wachsenden Marktsegment „Umweltangst“ weiterhin gute Geschäfte mit dem menschlichen Bedürfnis nach einer privaten und unwiderlegbaren Leidensursache machen werden. Mutter Erde sei Dank.  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Nur mal so am Rande bemerkt…  *Von der Verdummung der Gesellschaft * *bis zur Psychose des Klienten.* *Warum Esoterik nicht nur verblödet, sondern auch krank macht....* 
  Esoterik gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Formen und Farben. Sie gilt als alternativ und zieht viele Menschen an, die den Lebensbedingungen unserer Gesellschaft - z. Tl. berechtigterweise - kritisch gegenüber stehen. Dass Esoterik und die dahinter stehenden Welterklärungsmodelle allerdings kaum das Potential zu positiven Veränderungen haben, sondern vielmehr - vor allem durch ihre Schicksalsgläubigkeit - bestehende ökonomische und gesellschaftliche (Macht)verhältnisse rechtfertigen, soll hier genau so gezeigt werden, wie die Gefahren, die sich für diejenigen  Menschen ergeben können, die ihr Denken auf die  irrealen Ideenwelten der Esoterik beschränken.  
  Esoterik ist heute Teil bundesdeutscher Realität. Astrologie und Gläserrücken, Wundersteine und Karma, Aura, Chakren oder Meridiane sind den meisten Menschen geläufige Begriffe.  Astrologie ist die populärste und bekannteste Form der Esoterik: Mehr als 2/3 aller Deutschen lesen regelmäßig ihre Horoskope, die in fast jeder Tages- und Wochenzeitung zu finden sind, die Hälfte glaubt an die Fähigkeiten von Astrologen.   
  Ebenfalls 2/3 glauben an Wunderheiler, die durch Handauflegen die moderne Medizin überflüssig machen. Und noch 17% glauben an die Reinkarnation und halten es für sicher, wiedergeboren zu sein.  
  Studien haben gezeigt, dass der Glaube an irrationale Weltmodelle besonders in den Zeiten gesellschaftlicher und ökonomischer Unsicherheiten steigt. Esoterik hilft Menschen, sich in einer Umwelt, die ihnen zu komplex erscheint, wieder zurechtzufinden. Sie beantwortet Sinnkrisen, indem sie jedem und jeder einen festen Platz zuweist. So übernimmt die Esoterik heute sinnstiftende Funktionen, die von früher von den Kirchen belegt oder in einem gesamtgesellschaftlichen Konsens verankert waren. 
  Aber sie ist nicht nur im Bereich persönlicher Sinnfindung sondern auch aus ökonomischer Sicht von erheblicher Bedeutung: Mit esoterischen Dienstleistungen, Seminaren, Büchern, Zeitschriften, und Gimmicks wie Tarotkarten oder Nahrungszusätzen lässt sich ganz gut Geld verdienen. Die "Welt am Sonntag" berichtete im Jahr 2004 von einem Umsatz der Esoterik-Branche in der Größenordnung ca. 10 Milliarden Euro. Allerdings gehen Kenner wie Colin Goldner vom „Forum kritische Psychologie“ in München  von deutlich höheren Dunkelziffern aus, weil beispielsweise die etwa 10 000 haupt- und nebenberuflichen Wahrsager und Handaufleger oft gegen nur gegen Bares und ohne Rechnung arbeiten… 
  Es stellt sich also die Frage, was esoterische Verfahren im Hinblick auf metaphysische Bedürfnisse und auch schlichte weltliche Probleme – beispielsweise Erkrankungen - tatsächlich für ihre Nutzer leisten können. Diese neuen spirituellen Bewegungen und die Flucht in esoterische Praktiken sind ein Symptom der Probleme unserer westlichen Gesellschaft. Insofern ist die Auseinandersetzung mit dem, was hier erhofft und versprochen wird, geradezu eine Notwendigkeit. Das Heilsangebot dieser neuen Religiosität ist nach seinen Inhalten zu befragen: Welches Menschenbild und welche metaphysischen Vorstellungen werden hier vermittelt, welche Erfahrungen werden zugesagt ?  Welche Probleme treten bei der Nutzung auf, welche Gefahren können entstehen ?   
  Die „moderne“ Esoterik, die nur wenig mit dem nur für Eingeweihte zugänglichen (esoterischen / okkulten) Wissen der Philosophieschulen des antiken Griechenlands zu tun hat, entwickelte sich in Europa etwa zwischen dem letzten Drittel des 19. Jahrhunderts und dem zweiten Weltkrieg.  
  Zu Anfang dieser Zeit bereiste die Begründerin der modernen Esoterik und Gründerin „Theosophischen Gesellschaft“, H.P. Blavatsky, den asiatischen Subkontinent und erfuhr von Karma und Wiedergeburt, von Gurus und Schamanen. Diese Erfahrungen publizierte sie in Europa und den USA und mit der „Theosophischen Gesellschaft“ schuf sie eine Organisation und Anlaufstelle für die spirituell Suchenden des Fin de Siècle, darunter nicht wenige Intellektuelle wie z.B. Thomas Mann oder Gustav Meyrink.    
Die Zeit zwischen Jahrhundertwende und Zweitem Weltkrieg war durch eine regelrechte Renaissance der Geheimbünde und okkultistischen Gemeinschaften gekennzeichnet, deren soziale Reichweite und kulturelle Wirksamkeit auch die in dieser Beziehung herausragenden Gruppierungen des letzten Drittels des 18. Jahrhunderts bei weitem übertrafen. Neben die Theosophie und Anthroposophie traten nur durch Initiation zugängliche Bünde wie der _Orden der Goldenen Dämmerung (Order of the Golden Dawn)_ und der _Ordo Templi Orientis (O.T.O.)_, in denen Aleister Crowley eine bedeutsame Rolle spielte. 
In Deutschland formierten sich unter anderem der _Orden des Neuen Tempels_ des Jörg Lanz von Liebenfels oder die von Crowley unabhängige, aber auf seinen Lehren und magischen Ritualen aufbauende_ Fraternitas Saturni,_ die Eugen Grosche 1928 gründete.
      Viele heutige Esoteriker beziehen sich aber - direkt oder indirekt - immer noch auf Blavatsky. Einer ihrer Schüler, Rudolf Steiner, war in Deutschland sogar so erfolgreich, dass Schulen nach seinen Lehren gegründet wurden: die Waldorfschulen.   
Alle diese Begründer der modernen Esoterik  knüpfen an "altes Wissen" und an die "alten Weisheiten" meist vergangener Kulturen an. Manchmal, wie in theosophischen und anthroposophischen Weltmodellen, werden die Kulturen, auf die man sich beruft, wie z.B. die Atlanter, einfach erfunden.  
  Rudolf Steiner war es auch, der glaubte, übersinnliche Einsichten mit gleicher Dignität formulieren zu können »wie die auf das Sinnliche gestützte, mit Mikroskop und Teleskop ausgerüsteten Wissenschaften. 
  Vor allem indische Religionen wurden konstitutiv für das esoterische Selbstverständnis. Aber auch die antiken und überhaupt die »geheimen« Religionen zählten zum alternativen Kosmos der Esoteriker, so dass der Anspruch einer synkretistischen Universalreligion entstand, die alle Weltanschauungen, auch das Christentum, in einer höheren Wissenschaft oder Weltanschauung »aufheben« wollte. 
  Im Unterschied zu den Geheimbunden der Antike und den Logen des 19. Jahrhunderts sind heutige Esoterik-Kreise durchwegs jedem Interessierten offen, und esoterische Ideen und Praktiken werden wie Marktware angeboten.  
  Das Angebot für den Weg der Selbsterkenntnis ist groß. Schlagworte wie "neue Ganzheitlichkeit", "kosmisches Bewußtsein", "Wissen um die Zusammenhänge in der Welt" sollen dem Menschen kosmische Perspektiven eröffnen. Astralwandern, Reinkarnation, "Erfolg durch den Einsatz übersinnlicher Fähigkeiten" verweisen auf die spiritistische Komponente der Esoterik-Bewegung. Mehr in Richtung "Ich bin, was ich denke" gehen positives Denken, "Selbsterkenntnis als Heilsweg", "Gesundheit und Glück durch völlige Beherrschung von Körper und Seele".  *Statt Wahrheit: Beliebigkeit*  
  Es gibt kaum einen Anspruch, der in der Esoterik-Szene von größerer Bedeutung ist, wie die "undogmatische Toleranz".  Ihren Ursprung hat diese Forderung wohl im Synkretismus der Theosophie, die den Anspruch hegte, alle Religionen und Philosophien zu einer übergeordneten Universalreligion zusammen zu führen. Doch der Synkretismus muss scheitern, wenn die Wahrheitsansprüche verschiedener Weltbilder aufeinander prallen.
  Der Ausweg aus dem Dilemma der inneren Spannung der Wahrheiten ist das Für-wahr-halten sämtlicher Theorien. 
  Jedoch führt eine Anerkennung aller und verschiedenster Wahrheiten letztlich aber zur eigenen Standpunktlosigkeit. Entgegen jeder angestrebten Ganzheitlichkeit ist der Mensch, der diesen Kompromiss wählt, gezwungen, sich auf bloße Erlebnisse oder Erfahrungen, d.h. Gefühle, Eindrücke zurückzuziehen. Damit ist der Mensch als Summe seiner geistigen Positionen nicht mehr hinterfragbar und kann auch nicht mehr mit anderen kommunizieren, sondern nur noch monologisieren; denn: "für dich ist es so, für mich ist es anders." Wahrheit ist dann nichts Überpersönliches mehr, sondern nur noch eine individuelle Meinung; eine Wahrheit für mich, eine andere Wahrheit für jeden anderen. 
  Damit geht die Scheintoleranz einher, dass jede und jeder seine eigene Wahrheit hätte, alle Widersprüche scheinen im Harmoniewölkchen aufgelöst. Dies hebt aber die fruchtbare Lebens-Spannung auf. Eine absolute Wahrheit findet sich nicht auf der Erde, aber die relativen Wahrheiten müssen sich aneinander bewähren, doch die Auseinandersetzung darüber wird in der Eso-Szene verweigert.  
  Aber auch die Vermeidung einer tiefer gehenden Diskussion über Werte, über ethische Grundsätze, über innere Schlüssigkeiten, löst nicht das Problem der Widersprüchlichkeit der Weltmodelle. Deshalb: wer wirklich nach einer tiefen Erfahrung sucht, wird aber wohl kaum auf dem Markt der Offenbarungen fündig. Wer sich auf die Synkretismen des Marktes einläßt, findet sich in Widersprüche verwickelt. Besonders für ernsthaft Suchende ergeben sich aus verschiedenen Systemen und Methoden auch ernsthafte Widersprüche. Verschiedene Wahrheiten und Wahrheitsansprüche geraten in eine unauflösbare Spannung. 
  Die Ergebnisse sind bekannt:  
  Es erfolgt eine Banalisierung der weltlichen und religiösen Bestandteile  in Form einer Metaphysik, die über oberflächliche Worthülsen nicht hinausgeht, und die die Austauschbarkeit und den Wechsel der Weltanschauungen wie die berühmte Unterwäsche schon fast zum Programm werden lässt. 
  Sich wohl fühlen und entspannen beim Hören einer CD mit spirituellen Gesängen oder Musik, einen guten Gedanken bei der Lektüre eines esoterischen Buches zu finden oder bei einem Wochenendworkshop stimmige Erfahrungen zu machen, ist etwas anderes, als die Suche nach der tiefsten Wahrheit oder einem höheren Bewusstsein. Eine solche Suche erfordert eine dauerhafte Bindung. In der heutigen Esoterikszene wird dagegen eine Offenheit für alle möglichen Erfahrungen verlangt. In einem solchen Umfeld besteht die immer Gefahr sich selbst im Nebel von Beliebigkeit und Gleichgültigkeit zu verlieren.  
  Ein Ausweg ist die Rückkehr in einen naiven Fundamentalismus. Es ist immer wieder zu beobachten, dass Menschen, die eine gewisse Zeit in esoterischen Gruppen beheimatet schienen, ihre "esoterischen" Bücher wegwerfen und sich z.B. einer pfingstlerischen Freikirche, einem charismatischen Gebetskreis oder ähnlichem anschließen. Sie befürchten, dass sie mit all der bislang praktizierten Esoterik falsch liegen. In diesen neuen spirituellen Gruppen finden sie dagegen eine feste Wahrheit (z.B. in der scheinbar klaren und eindeutigen Exegese der Hl. Schrift). Solche "Bekehrungen" erscheinen eher aus Angst zu geschehen statt aus tiefer Glaubenserfahrung und befreiender Frohbotschaft. Es ist zu bezweifeln, dass dies im Sinne einer religiös-spirituellen Befreiung ein richtiger Schritt ist.   *Selbst schuld! 
Reinkarnationsglaube als Sterbehelfer gesellschaftlicher  Zusammenhänge* *und sozialer* *Solidarität* 
  Die Reinkarnation (Wiedergeburt) ist ein zentrales Thema der Esoterik. Sie findet sich in einer Vielzahl von Heilverfahren wieder und dient dort u. a. zur Begründung von Krankheit oder anderen negativen Lebensentwicklungen. Stellt man die Hypothese der Wiedergeburt in Frage, bricht z.B. für Anthroposophie oder auch die Theomedizin das gesamte Theoriegebäude zusammen.  
  Dabei wird das ursprüngliche hinduistisch-buddhistische Verständnis, das in jeder neuen Wiederverkörperung eine Folge von Strafe und Leid sieht, völlig umgedeutet und  optimistisch als Aufwärtsentwicklung angesehen, als wiederholte Chance, um die Fehler aus früheren Leben in Ordnung zu bringen. 
Die Reinkarnation wurde im Westen zum Ideal — während sie im Osten weiterhin als Fluch gilt. 
  Mit dem Begriff "Karma" werden Schicksal, Leid und Ungerechtigkeit in dieser Welt erklärt: Aus dem Keim der Handlungen erwachsen die Früchte, die das nächste Leben, seinen Rang, seine Lasten, sein Glück bestimmen. Alles, was einem Menschen widerfährt, hat er somit sich selbst zu verdanken und sich selbst zuzuschreiben.
  Nach der Ansicht der Esoterik wäre es völlig falsch, andere für eigenes Unglück und Leid verantwortlich zu machen. Die „moderne“ Auslegung von "Karma und Reinkarnation" sucht wie schon oben erwähnt,  auch die Ursachen von Krankheiten in den früheren Leben der Betroffenen. Hier setzen auch die fragwürdigen Heilungsmethoden an, die in Kursen zur "Bewußtmachung früherer Existenzen" und zur Aufdeckung der Krankheitsursachen angeboten werden. Beispielsweise die Methode des „Holotropen Atmens / Rebirthing“ nach Stanislav Grof.   
Der Glaube an das Karma wird von einigen Gruppen der Esoterik-Bewegung konsequent weitergeführt und dient dann auch der Rechtfertigung von Ungerechtigkeit und Leid in dieser Welt. Nicht ökonomische oder politische Ursachen, nicht ungerechte Eigentumsverhältnisse oder starre Hierarchien sind die Ursachen für das Elend des Einzelnen, sondern ausschließlich karmische Verfehlungen.  
Eine solche Denkweise führt zur "Entsolidarisierung" im sozialen Miteinander und erzeugt eine Gesellschaft, in der soziales und politisches Engagement nicht mehr wünschenswert, vor allem aber sinnlos ist. .
  Da der Einzelne und genau so ganze Völker an ihrem Leid und den erfahrenen Ungerechtigkeiten selbst schuld seien und diese gerade eine Möglichkeit der Schuldabtragung für einen besseren Start im kommenden Leben seien, dürfe in deren Karma nicht eingegriffen werden. (Und was heute für verfolge Minderheiten und hungernde Völker auf der ganzen Welt gilt, das hatte vor 50 Jahren nicht minder für die von ihrem Karma belasteten Juden Gültigkeit). 
  Der durch die westliche Esoterik neu interpretierte Gedanke der Reinkarnation und des Karmas ist in letzter Konsequenz die inhumane Rechtfertigung sämtlicher sozialer Verwerfungen und jeder gesellschaftlichen Ungerechtigkeit; und damit nicht zuletzt eine Abwertung der menschlichen Existenz.   *Krankheit ist eine Bewusstseinsstörung: Denk dich gesund! *  
  New Age als Aufbruchsbewegung zur neuen Weltreligion hat zwar an Bedeutung verloren, doch die Ideen und Praktiken, die im alternativen  Angebot stehen, haben das Interesse an Esoterik weitgehend ausgelöst. Das anbrechende harmonische und friedliche "Wassermannzeitalter" soll die vergangenen 2000 Jahre im Tierkreiszeichen des Fisches ablösen. Die New-Age-Jünger berufen sich im „holistischen Denken“ auf das verborgene Urwissen der Menschheit und verbinden fernöstliches Gedankengut mit esoterischen und okkulten Praktiken, die ebenso wie die Parapsychologie als Wege zu einem höheren Bewußtsein propagiert werden. Fehlentscheidungen, für die nicht zuletzt das Christentum verantwortlich gemacht wird, wie patriarchalische Gesellschaftsstrukturen, die Ausbeutung der Erde und der Glaube an die unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten der Wissenschaft könnten durch eine "Änderung der Wahrnehmung" überwunden werden, so lautet der schlichte Lösungsvorschlag von Fritjow Capra, der als schriftstellender Physiker mit „Wendezeit“ die Bibel des New Age verfasst hat.   
  „Holistisches Denken“ als Weltbild steht auch hinter zahlreichen Formen außerwissenschaftlicher Heilmethoden: Der Mensch ist ein "ewiger Funke" im allumfassenden Kosmos. Aus der "ganzheitlichen" Sicht des Menschen ergibt sich jene Auffassung, dass die eigentliche Ursache der Krankheiten im Bewusstsein des Einzelnen oder im Geiste liegt. 
  Dieses Weltbild reflektiert sich z.B. in der Homöopathie, der Anthroposophie oder der Theomedizin (und führt letztlich dazu, dass diese so genannten Heilverfahren zu einer sinnvollen Weiterentwicklung der Humanpathologie nichts beitragen können.) 
  Die Grundtherapie ist deshalb, vor allem "gesund" oder "richtig denken" zu lernen. Auch dem Yoga - das im Westen weitgehend von seinen metaphysischen Aspekten befreit auftritt -   liegt das "holistische" Konzept zugrunde. Durch bestimmte "Energie-Zentren" (Chakren) soll der Mensch die "Lebenskraft" aufnehmen und steuern, die den ganzen Kosmos durchflutet und auch ihn heilen können. Nur aus dieser Ansicht - keineswegs aus physiologischen Überlegungen heraus -  resultieren die jeweiligen Übungen des Yoga.  
  Auffallend ist das Interesse moderner Esoteriker an dem sog. "Urkulturen", in denen Menschen angeblich noch in Harmonie mit der Natur und der kosmischen Lebenskraft leben, und damit vor Krankheiten gefeit sind. Deswegen werden Heilspraktiken alter Stammeskulturen, von Indianern, Schamanen oder Magiern übernommen.
  Der Traum von der "absoluten Gesundheit" erfährt gerade in der Esoterik eine merkwürdige Wiedergeburt.  
  Zu den großen Gefahren gehört, dass völlig unrealistische Heilungserwartungen geweckt werden. Zitat aus der Theomedizin von Victor Philippi: „_Es gibt keine unheilbaren Krankheiten – es gibt nur unheilbare Menschen.“_
  Damit wird verdeutlicht: Die Krankheit ist nicht das Problem, sondern nur der Mensch und sein Bewusstsein.  
  Esoterische Heiler berufen sich auf das "Urwissen zur Vollkommenheit des Menschen" und erheben damit den Anspruch "Erlösung" praktizieren zu können. Durch diesen überhöhten Anspruch wird ausschließlich dem Klienten die „Schuld“ gegeben, wenn die versprochene Heilswirkung nicht eintritt. 
  Dass esoterische Heiler sich damit jeder persönlichen Verantwortung für die Tauglichkeit ihrer Verfahren entziehen, sei nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.      *Die Gefahr der einfachen Antwort: Der Weg in Scheinwelten* 
  Woher bezieht die Esoterik ihr „Wissen“ ?  
  Die primitivste Antwort - allerdings auch die, die besonders von esoterischen Trittbrettfahrern oder Neueinsteigern am häufigsten genannt wird -  ist eigentlich keine Antwort auf die Fragen, sondern nur eine Feststellung: „Es ist das uralte Wissen der Inder, Kelten, Chinesen, Ägyptern… (oder wer sonst noch mit dem Attribut umfassender Weisheit ausgerüstet ist.)  
  Die Anthroposophen haben es in der Akasha-Chronik gelesen. Einfache Sinnsuchende greifen vielleicht auf die Worte ihres Gurus zurück. Manchmal hat auch der Schutzgeist, ein Ufo-Kommandant von einem anderen Stern oder ein Lehr-Engel die jeweils absolute Wahrheit vermittelt. Und wenn es besonders kompetenter Hilfe bedarf,  hat gar Gott selbst - wie bei Gabrielle Witteks "Universellem Leben" oder Victor Philippis „Theomedizin“ -  Botschaft  und Wissen übermittelt.  
  Zwei Eigenschaften sind allen diesen Erkenntnis-Quellen gemeinsam: 
  1. Die Botschaften sind eindeutig und zweifelsfrei. 
  2. Sie entziehen sich jeder Form der Überprüfung.   
Die Eindeutigkeit ist die Attraktivität der Botschaft, der Mangel an Überprüfbarkeit die zweifelhafte Begründung für die absolute Wahrheit der Botschaft.    
  Anderen Menschen ist dann diese Wahrheit, die eigentlich nur eine persönliche Überzeugung, bestenfalls eine Art Glaube ist, nur übermittelbar, wenn sich der Fragende auf die jeweilige Erkenntnismethode einlässt, d.h. bereit ist, ist Voraussetzungen der Botschaft zu akzeptieren.  
  Beispielsweise lassen sich Victor Philippis Aussagen zur Theomedizin nur akzeptieren, wenn man bereit ist, folgende Sachverhalte als gegeben anzunehmen:  
- Ausgewählte Menschen sind mit einem besonderen (göttlichen) Heilsauftrag versehen;
  - Gott existiert in einem materiellen Sinn, der sich in Form verfügbarer Energien äußert; 
  - Menschen sind in der Lage, diese Energien zu beeinflussen; 
  - Krankheiten sind Störungen des göttlichen Energiestroms; 
  - Bestimmte Menschen sind in der Lage, diese Störungen zu beseitigen; 
  - Diese Fähigkeiten können durch initiierte Menschen an andere weitergeben werden;  
  Alle diese Aussagen sind genau so eindeutig, wie nicht überprüfbar.      
  Eine auch nur annähernde wissenschaftliche Objektivierung ist nicht mehr gegeben. Damit ist - ob gewollt oder ungewollt - eine geradezu dogmatische Überhöhung der jeweiligen Erkenntnisquelle erreicht. Denn es gibt hier den einen Wissenden, der sich auf seine Wissensquelle berufen kann, und alle anderen, die diese Quelle nicht kennen, erscheinen entweder total im Materialismus verhaftet, "noch nicht so weit" oder als ganz und gar Verlorene. („_Es gibt keine unheilbaren Krankheiten – es gibt nur unheilbare Menschen.“)_ 
  Die „undogmatische Toleranz“ entpuppt sich hier als notwendige Voraussetzung für Ideologie. Die Überheblichkeit, sich für eine Inkarnation von Jesus, Buddha oder für ein "einziges Sprachrohr" zu halten, findet sich zunehmend bei "Klein-Gurus" aus der esoterischen Szene und schon lange nicht mehr nur bei den Vaterfiguren der großen Sekten, die nur die Spitze des pseudo-esoterischen Eisbergs darstellen. 
Für den suchenden und fragenden Menschen entsteht hier eine Situation, dass die Akzeptanz dieser Denkweisen in eine Realität führt, die nur noch aus Vermutungen, Vorstellungen und Fremdaussagen besteht.  
  Hier werden Scheinwirklichkeiten aufgebaut. Da Unmöglichkeiten von Aussagen kaum bewiesen werden können, könnte jedes behauptete Faktum möglich sein. Was als möglich erkannt wurde ist, muss folglich auch über einen Wahrheitsgehalt verfügen. 
  Damit wird menschliche Phantasie und Imaginationsfähigkeit nicht mehr als Hilfe zur Weltbewältigung verwendet, sondern als unwiderlegbare Welterklärungen missbraucht.
  Aus einer solchen in sich selbst verkrümmten Kunstwelt gibt es kaum einen Ausweg mehr.  
  Die Verdummung des Klienten findet ihren Höhepunkt, wenn Esoterikern in ihren Lehren offensichtliche Fehler oder Lügen nachgewiesen werden. Die dafür verwendete Technik besteht darin, sich auf keinen Fall mit Argumenten auseinander zu setzen, sondern die Kompetenz der Kritiker und deren Methodik anzuzweifeln oder ihnen die Unfähig zum Verständnis der Lehre zu unterstellen. Damit wird ausgenutzt, dass Menschen offensichtlich entgegen aufklärerischer wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis und nüchterner Fakten einfach "glauben wollen "; die Wahrheit ist wohl zu simpel — und zu langweilig.   *Fallstricke der Esoterik…*  
  Natürlich sind Yoga-Übungen gegen Rückenschmerzen oder ein Wohnungseinrichtung nach den Prinzipien des Feng Shui nicht unbedingt eine Gefahr für die seelische Gesundheit, und Sorgenpüppchen unterm Bett sind auch nicht menschenfeindlich.   
  Aber alle Esoterik verklärt Menschen und menschliche Zusammenhänge zu Opfern von Mächten oder Einflüssen, die rational nicht begreif- und veränderbar sind. Wer seine Eheprobleme einem Fernheiler anvertraut oder versucht, die langjährige Arbeitslosigkeit oder die erworbene Asbestose mit Heilsteinen wegzuzaubern, verkennt die wahren Ursachen und Triebkräfte in der Gesellschaft. Darin liegt eben die Gefahr jeglicher Esoterik. Sie verhindert Erkenntnisgewinn, individuelle wie gesellschaftliche Emanzipation, und rechtfertigt krasse Ungerechtigkeiten. 
  Es sind somit drei Punkte, in denen sich die Gefahren der Esoterik darstellen: 
  1. Die logische Konsequenz des esoterischen Weltbildes sind "letztbegründende", d.h. unangreifbare Irrationalismen, die zu einer gesellschaftlichen Rückentwicklung hin zum Aberglauben, religiösem Fundamentalismus und mystischer Weltsicht führen können 
  2. Aus dem esoterischen Weltbild entspringt allzu leicht eine spirituell begründete Vermeidung von politischer und sozialer Weltgestaltung. 
  3. Die durch Ausfall des Vernunftgebrauchs entstandene Lücke im kritischen Potential des individuellen Bewusstseins, ermöglicht eine stillschweigende Unterstützung von Ideologien und Ideologen.  
  Was diese Denk- und Verhaltensweisen für die politische Zukunft eines Staates, für Demokratie und Menschenrechte, sowie für eine humanistische Kultur bedeuten kann, kann hier leider nicht vertieft werden. Allerdings - und dieses Verhalten findet sich auch in Beiträgen dieses Forums -  wird heute schon berechtigte Kritik an totalitären, esoterischen Einstellungen als „ideologisch vorbelastet“ abgelehnt und die Kritik als Angriff auf die grundgesetzlich verankerte Meinungsfreiheit angesehen.       Gerne zu Beantwortung von Fragen bereit,  
  Pianoman

----------


## ama

aha, war viel zu lesen

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
entweder war Ihr Kommentar ein Ausbruch von Ironie oder aber die rheinische Variante des totalen Verisses, also:  "Wat ene Driss !" 
Aber wie auch immer: Da Sie sich als sehr religiöser Mensch beschrieben haben, und, wie ich annehme, in der Tradition des Christentums Ihre Wurzeln haben, nur eine Frage an Sie:  "Wie  vereinbaren Sie die Gnadenbotschaft Gottes, das universelle  Erlösungsversprechen des Christentums, dass im Grunde - außer Ihrem Glauben - keine Bedingungen stellt, mit den Ansprüchen esoterischer Heilsvermittler, die "Erlösung" an finanzielle Zuwendungen koppelt und die Vermittlung von Transzendenz und Glaubensbotschaft per Wochenendkurs verkauft ? 
Wäre es Ihnen recht, wenn in Zukunft die Gewähr göttlicher Gnade abhängig vom Geldbeutel ist ?  
Darum geht´s. Unter anderem.   
Pianoman

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo pianoman
Ich bin zwar nicht ama, möchte aber dennoch zurückfragen: Muss man denn das vereinbaren können?
Glaube und Religiosität ist so unterschiedlich und individuell wie der Mensch selber.
Kannst ja noch weitermachen, hab dir noch einige Ideen;Zeugen Jehovas,Scintology
ama hat recht, ist viel zu lesen. Ich finds aber interessant!

----------


## Pianoman

Längerer Kommentar später, ein Hefeteig wartet auf mich.  
Nur ein Gedanke: Erlösung im christlich-humanistischen Selbstverständnis ist eine Gnade, die nur von Gott gewährt wird und deshalb auch nicht an Bedingungen gekoppelt werden kann, die Erdenmenschen aus kommerzielen Interessen formulieren.  
Der letzte große Versuch - im übrigen von der katholischen Kirche in einem Anfall von  Irrsinn und Gier mit dem Ablasshandel selbst initiiert -  hat ja nun die bekannten Folgen: Die Spaltung der Kirche und fast auch deren Untergang. 
Göttliche Gnade ist nicht käuflich. Auch nicht bei der Behandlung von Krankheiten.  
Pianoman

----------


## Sammlerin

Mensch Pianoman, du scheinst ein Naturtalent zu sein? erinnert mich grad,hab auch noch ne Hefe im Kühlschrank!  Gottes Erlösung ist eine Gnade, ja, das meine ich auch! so finde ich es in der Bibel und habe es seit meinem 20. LJ so verstanden.  Weiss aber nicht genau, wie du das meinst mit der kath. Kirche!?  Wenn ich eine kath. Kirche sehe, spür ich oft wieviel menschliche Verzweiflung in den aufwändigen Bauten! der Versuch, durch Fronarbeit, sich das Paradies zu erkaufen! Traurig! du hast recht, soviele wollen den Menschen die Erlösung teuer verkaufen! Wurde mal als junges Mädchen in Zürich angesprochen von 2 netten Frauen. Nach einigen diskussionen, versprach ich ihnen, nach einer Bedenkzeit mich zu melden. die Bedenkzeit nutzte ich für Recherchen: Ich hatte es mit"Kindern Gottes" zu tun. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_...%B6se_Bewegung)  die sich auch Die Familie nennen. da lief mir auch ein Schauder über den Rücken! Natürlich meldete ich mich nie mehr dort! In jener Zeit war die Möglichkeit von Diskussionsforen und Internet nicht verbreitet. Später lernt ich eine Frau kennen, die durch ihren Mann, in diese Organisation gelangt ist. als ich sie kennenlernte, war sie nicht mehr dabei.  :bravo_2_cut:  So, nun muss ich auch mal was anderes tun!

----------


## ama

> Hallo ama,  
> entweder war Ihr Kommentar ein Ausbruch von Ironie oder aber die rheinische Variante des totalen Verisses, also: "Wat ene Driss !" 
> Aber wie auch immer: Da Sie sich als sehr religiöser Mensch beschrieben haben, und, wie ich annehme, in der Tradition des Christentums Ihre Wurzeln haben, nur eine Frage an Sie: "Wie vereinbaren Sie die Gnadenbotschaft Gottes, das universelle Erlösungsversprechen des Christentums, dass im Grunde - außer Ihrem Glauben - keine Bedingungen stellt, mit den Ansprüchen esoterischer Heilsvermittler, die "Erlösung" an finanzielle Zuwendungen koppelt und die Vermittlung von Transzendenz und Glaubensbotschaft per Wochenendkurs verkauft ? 
> Wäre es Ihnen recht, wenn in Zukunft die Gewähr göttlicher Gnade abhängig vom Geldbeutel ist ?  
> Darum geht´s. Unter anderem.  
> Pianoman

 Ach Pianoman, es ist nix von beiden, sondern einfach nur ne Feststllung. Es ist viel zu lesen. Warum muss man eine Anwort verkomplizieren? 
Ich habe mich nicht als sehr religiöser Mensch beschrieben, sondern ich sagte das ich meinen Glauben habe.
Ich gehe nicht jeden tag in die Kirche, sondern lebe meinen Glauebn für mich individuell.
Mit Artemesia stimme ich da voll überein. 
Ist es immer so das das nutzen von "göttlichen Energien" Geld kostet?
Ich kenne Leute die "besprechen". Niemals wurde von denen Geld genommen. Das vereinbart sich nicht mit deren Glauben an Gott und Hife. Man entscheidt selbst ob man den Leuten dann ein kleines Geschenk oder so macht. 
Das viele Heiler aber Geld nehmen will ich nicht betreiten. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sprechen Sie aber jedem, der sich für eine alternative Heilmethode entscheidet, seine Entscheidungsfähigkeit ab. Sie schreiben ja auch "Was Patienten bei "alternativen" Therapien so alles glauben müssen"
Wieso müssen? Tun die Leute das nicht freiwillig? 
Es ist ohnehin ein schwieriges Thema, auch bei uns kommen die Zeugen Jehovas regelmäßig und mit denen lass ich mich nicht auf ein Gespräch ein. Die sind schon sehr geschult im Umgang mit Menschen. 
Ich fands einfach sehr interessant wieviel Mühe Sie sich gemacht habe mit den vielen Texten, die durchaus lesenswert sind. :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Ich las mal einen schönen Satz irgendwo:  _Jeder glaubt was er will._ 
Das ist bei diesem Thema sicherlich auch so :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama, 
was hilft es Ihnen zu glauben, wenn Ihnen die Realität zeigt, dass Ihr Glauben auf unsicherem Boden beruht ?  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Für Sie ruht mein Glaube auf unsicherem Boden, für mich nicht.
Glaube ist individuell.
Ich glaube einfach, das es etwas gibt das nicht zu erklären ist. 
Wie man es nennt ist mir nicht wichtig, da ja jeder dafür einen anderen Namen nennt.
Der eine glaubt an Heilpraktiker, der nächste an esoterische Hilfe, ein anderer wiederum an seinen Arzt.
Das entscheidet jeder für sich.
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das Menschen die sich gut fühlen, also positiv im Leben stehen weniger erkranken. Oft erlebe ich, das Menschen die mit sich und der Umwelt sehr unzufrieden sind oder familiäre Problem oder viel negativen Stress auf der Arbeit haben, öfter erkranken. 
Ich bin sowhol für die Schumedizin offen, als auch für alternative Sachen, weil ich einfach Glaube das sowohl das eine als auch das andere in Kombination miteinander hilft.
Wenn ich bereit bn dafür Geld zu bezahlen, denn auch ein Esoteriker investiert seine Zeit, dann ist das ebenfalls meine Entscheidung.  
Wenn allerdings ein Mensch Ärzte komplett ablehnt, dann kann das sicher gefährlich für ihn werden. 
Wir können uns hier drehen wie wir wollen, wir werden immer verschiedene Meinungen haben, denn einer möchte Beweise und einem reichen eigene Erfahrungen.  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Sie können den Menschen die Erfahrungen nicht nehmen, es ist aber richtig die Augun öffnen zu wollen. 
Nur ob die Menschen das annehmen, ist wiederum deren Entscheidung.
Die einen glauben Ihnen, die anderen nicht.
Das ist halt so.

----------


## Sammlerin

@ Wessen Realität denn? Ich muss ama abermals recht geben, nicht alle sehen eine Sache so wie du! Auch für mich gibt es eigene Erfahrungen, was meinen Glauben wiederum prägt!
Ich bin nach wie vor kritisch, auch meinem Glauben gegenüber. 
Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, dass Glaube viel älter ist und im Menschen tief verankert! Wissenschaft und Aufklärung kamen erst viel später.
Egal, ob man die Welt durch Schöpfung oder Urknall entstanden sieht, wovon war das gedeih und Verderb derr Menschen in den Anfängen abhängig? Hatten sie wissenschaftler, die fleissig für sie forschten? Was geschah, wenn jemand lebensgefährlich verletzt wurde, oder eine Frau eine schwierige Geburt hatte?  Ich gehe davon aus,dass den menschen nichts anderes übrig blieb, als zu ihren Göttern zu beten und sie machten diese Götter verantwortlich für gute Ernte und Jagd, aber auch für Verderben und Tod!
Und über die ganze W elt verteilt, triffst du solchen Glauben noch an: Animalismus, Schamanismus und wie sie alle heissen. Gewisse  Heilmethoden resultieren aus diesem alten Glauben und Erfahrung!
Auch wurde ein Schamane, ein Medizinmann, manchmal sogar eine Hexe fast immer für ihre Dienste bezahlt! Meist in Form von Naturalien,Lebensnotwendigem. 
Ich beanspruche diese fremden Heilmethoden nicht für mich und meine Familie, bin froh, dass wir beherzte und tüchtige Ärzte in unserem Umfeld haben. 
versuche es aber auch niemandem auszureden. Ich pflichte dir bei, dass man daran 
Glauben muss, das ist ja egal wenns einem hilft.
Weisst du,Wissenschaft und Forschung ist auch teuer und ein Otto Normalverbraucher kann nicht nachvollziehen, was in einem Labor geschieht und ob Wissenschafter die Wahrheit verbreiten!
Grüsschen vorerst, ich muss jetzt Hausarbeit machen.

----------


## Pianoman

*@ artemisa & ama   Antworten zum Thema Esoterik*   *@ Artemisia Beitrag Nr.: 17*  *Zitat: Hallo pianoman
Ich bin zwar nicht ama, möchte aber dennoch zurückfragen: Muss man denn das vereinbaren können?
Glaube und Religiosität ist so unterschiedlich und individuell wie der Mensch selber. * 
  Ich kann da nur beschränkt zustimmen. Religion hat - neben der individuellen Sinnfindung - eine wenigstens genau so wesentliche, soziale Aufgabe zur Stärkung der Gemeinschaft. 
  Man muss davon ausgehen, dass diese Funktion - zumindest in den Ursprüngen der menschlichen Zivilisationen bis hinein in die griechische Antike - die stärke Komponente war und oft auch heute noch ist. Zu allen Zeiten hat es stets - jenseits der individuellen Wertmaßstäbe -  etwas gegeben, was die Gesellschaft zusammenhielt. In den primitiven Gesellschaften waren es der Ahnenkult oder irgendwelche Traditionen, später dann die Religion mit ihren Ritualen, oder in säkularisierten Gesellschaften das Bewusstsein gemeinsamer Kultur. In jedem Fall gab es immer etwas, das aufgrund moralisch-ethischer Vorstellungen Verhaltensnormen und Wertmaßstäbe schaffte, denn ohne diese kann eine Gesellschaft nicht existieren. 
  In soweit fehlt einem Glauben, der sich ausschließlich aus individuellen metaphysischen Bedürfnissen ableitet, ein ganz wesentliches Element von Religion; nämlich die Einbindung in die Gemeinschaft der Gläubigen.  
  Genau aber diese Individualisierung von (Glaubens-) Wahrheiten und der Verlust jeder Verbindlichkeit ist aber das, was Esoterik im Grunde zu einem unendlichen Ego-Tripp werden lässt. Das ist die dunkle Kehrseite der undogmatischen Toleranz.     *@ artemisia Beitrag Nr.: 19* 
  Zitat: *Weiss aber nicht genau, wie du das meinst mit der kath. Kirche!?*   Ich denke, dieser Satz bezieht sich auf meine Anmerkungen zum Ablasshandel (Ablasshandel = Verkauf von Erlösungversprechen zum Schutz vor Fegefeuer und ewiger Verdammnis durch die Kirche)  als Teil einer bedauerlichen Entwicklung des spätmittelalterlichen Klerus, für den Macht und Geld  wichtiger wurde, als die Wahrnehmung religiöser Aufgaben.      Die in der Umwälzbewegung des Spätmittelalters entstandene Verunsicherung und die z. Tl. herrschende apokalyptische Stimmung führte vielfach zum Wunsch der direkten Gotteserfahrung. Dem Bild der Bibel  von einer einfachen Lebensweise Jesu Christi und der Apostel, wurden die Vertreter der existierende Kirche - der höhere Klerus -  nicht mehr gerecht, besonders die Eskapaden innerhalb des Papsttum verunsicherte die Gläubigen und führten letztendlich zu einer umfassenden Glaubenskrise, die in Verbindung mit politischen Streitereien einen irreparablen Schaden in der römisch-katholischen Kirche verursacht und zur Teilungen und letztlich auch zur Reformation in Deutschland führte. 
  Der direkte Zusammenhang zur modernen Esoterik ist darin zu sehen, dass auch hier die Herrschaft über die Seelen der Gläubigen für die Durchsetzung egoistischer, vorwiegend materieller Ziele ausgenutzt wird. 
  Deswegen noch einmal der Hinweis: Obwohl oder weil versucht wird, alles in dieser Welt zu ökonomisieren - also nach Aufwand und Ergebnis zu bewerten  sollten wir gerade die metaphysischen Bedürfnisse dieser Form von Verweltlichung entziehen. Gnade, Erlösung, und Transzendenz sind einfach keine Wirtschaftgüter, sondern Ausdruck einer *allumfassenden göttlichen Fürsorge* für den Menschen als Bestandteil  der Schöpfung.             Zitat:* Wurde mal als junges Mädchen in Zürich angesprochen von 2 netten Frauen. Nach einigen diskussionen, versprach ich ihnen, nach einer Bedenkzeit mich zu melden. die Bedenkzeit nutzte ich für Recherchen: Ich hatte es mit"Kindern Gottes" zu tun. * Die Kinder Gottes/Family sind ein klassisches Beispiel für die Sekten, die Mangels tragfähigem geistigen Fundament, die Bindung der Sektenmitglieder z.B. über sexuelle Abhängigkeit erzeugten. Andere Verbindungen, die mit ähnlichen Mechanisman arbeiten oder gearbeitet haben, waren die Wiener AAO von Otto Mühl, die Berliner ZEGG unter Dieter Duhm, und nicht zuletzt auch Osho / Baghwan.   Außerdem spielt Sexualität in der tantra-orientierten Esoterik eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle. Allerdings hier weniger als Bindeelement, sondern mehr als Ziel spiritueller Verfahren.   Auch hier macht sich die Problematik der undogmatischen Toleranz bemerkbar, durch die es innerhalb der Szene oft sehr lange dauert, selbst strafrechtlich relevante Sachverhalte wie Pädophilie offen zu legen, weil die Verbrämung mit einem religiösen Deckmäntelchen immer wieder eine konkrete Diskussion im Keim erstickt.          *@ ama Beitrag Nr. 20* 
  Zitat: *Ich habe mich nicht als sehr religiöser Mensch beschrieben, sondern ich sagte das ich meinen Glauben habe.*  
  Ich habe von Ihnen in Ihrem Beitrag Nr. 108 zur Theomedizin mal den Satz gelesen:  
  *Ich bin ein sehr gläubiger Mensch* und denke unsere grundsätzlichen Einstellungen zu alternativen Angeboten unterscheiden sich. 
  Ich habe daraufhin angenommen, sie wären auch religiös. Scheint ein Irrtum gewesen zu sein.   
  Zitat: *Ist es immer so das das nutzen von "göttlichen Energien" Geld kostet? * Nein, aber ganz sicher in esoterischen Angeboten, beispielsweise bei Victor Philippi und seinen Biosens.   *Zitat: Ich kenne Leute die "besprechen". Niemals wurde von denen Geld genommen. Das vereinbart sich nicht mit deren Glauben an Gott und Hife. Man entscheidt selbst ob man den Leuten dann ein kleines Geschenk oder so macht.* 
Diese Leute sind auch nicht die, um die es bei der Bewertung von Esoterik geht. Es geht um die Anbieter in einem professionellen Markt, die vorgeben, aus Menschenfreundlichkeit zu handeln, aber im Grunde nur sich selbst gegenüber freundlich sind.   
  Zitat: *Das viele Heiler aber Geld nehmen will ich nicht betreiten.*  
  Und wer Geld für eine Leistung nimmt, muss nicht nur die Leistung erbringen, sondern sich auch gefallen lassen, dass diese Leistung bewertet wird.    
Zitat: *Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann sprechen Sie aber jedem, der sich für eine alternative Heilmethode entscheidet, seine Entscheidungsfähigkeit ab. Sie schreiben ja auch "Was Patienten bei "alternativen" Therapien so alles glauben müssen"
Wieso müssen? Tun die Leute das nicht freiwillig?* 
  Das haben Sie falsch verstanden. Ich spreche kaum einem die Entscheidungsfähigkeit ab, aber ich zweifele ganz konkret die Urteilsfähigkeit an, z.B. wegen fehlendem Hintergrundwissen.  Kaum jemand ist heute in der Lage, alle gewerblich Dienstleistungen, die er im Laufe der Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, inhaltlich vollständig zu bewerten. Deswegen gibt es Verbraucherschutzorganisationen wie die Stiftung Warentest und Zeitschriften wie Ökotest, es gibt das Handelsrecht bzw. das Vertragsrecht im BGB, es gibt Normen für Produkte und Sicherheitszertifikate,  es gibt in Unternehmen ein Qualitätswesen und eine Garantie auf Waren und Dienstleistungen. Hinter allem steht, dass jemand einen Anspruch hat, dass die ihm zugesagten Leistungen auch erbracht werden. Das gilt für Ihre Kfz-Werkstatt genau so, wie für Dienstleister in Sachen Heilung. Und wer Zusagen macht, die er nicht einhalten kann, betrügt. Auch wenn die Leute freiwillig zu ihm gekommen sind. Und darum geht es.      
  Zitat: *Es ist ohnehin ein schwieriges Thema, auch bei uns kommen die Zeugen Jehovas regelmäßig und mit denen lass ich mich nicht auf ein Gespräch ein. Die sind schon sehr geschult im Umgang mit Menschen.* 
Glauben Sie ernsthaft, Philippi und seine Begleiter wären rhetorisch nicht wenigstens genau so gut drauf, wie die Zeugen Jehovas ?  
  Zitat: *Ich las mal einen schönen Satz irgendwo: Jeder glaubt was er will.*  
  Vielleicht müssen wir den Satz noch ergänzen: und was er sich leisten kann.    *@ ama Beitrag Nr.: 22* 
  Zitat: *Für Sie ruht mein Glaube auf unsicherem Boden, für mich nicht.
Glaube ist individuell.
Ich glaube einfach, das es etwas gibt das nicht zu erklären ist. 
Wie man es nennt ist mir nicht wichtig, da ja jeder dafür einen anderen Namen nennt.
Der eine glaubt an Heilpraktiker, der nächste an esoterische Hilfe, ein anderer wiederum an seinen Arzt. Das entscheidet jeder für sich.* 
Siehe oben *@ Artemisia Beitrag Nr.: 17* 
Zitat: *Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das Menschen die sich gut fühlen, also positiv im Leben stehen weniger erkranken. Oft erlebe ich, das Menschen die mit sich und der Umwelt sehr unzufrieden sind oder familiäre Problem oder viel negativen Stress auf der Arbeit haben, öfter erkranken.*  
  Aus Ihren zahlreichen Beiträgen habe ich verstanden, dass Sie zum Erreichen Ihrer Seelenzufriedenheit u.a. auch die Biomeditation oder andere Entspannungstechniken nutzen.
  Das ist zwar legitim, aber genau so fragwürdig, weil genau darin sich die Problematik einer Lebensstrategie äußert, die nicht mehr Lebensumstände verändern will, sondern nur noch die Beschwerden, die aus diesen Lebensumständen entstehen, beseitigt.   Ich frage mich oft, warum jemand zu einem Leben bereit ist, dass eigentlich für ihn ungesund und wenig befriedigend ist, und dann auch noch freiwillig Geld für Methoden und Verfahren bezahlt, um diese ungesunden und unbefriedigenden Sachverhalte auf Dauer zu ertragen. 
  Die Journalistin Jutta Ditfurth beschreibt diesen Prozess eines Rückzug aus der aktiven Gestaltung und Veränderung der eigenen Lebenswelt hin zu einer Erduldung der Verhältnisse, als Verweigerung der staatsbürgerlichen Pflicht, sein Leben verantwortlich zu gestalten. Darin liegt eben die Gefahr jeglicher Esoterik. 
Sie verkennt die wahren Ursachen und Triebkräfte in der Gesellschaft und sie verhindert Erkenntnisgewinn, individuelle wie gesellschaftliche Emanzipation, und zementiert auch krasse Ungerechtigkeiten.    Was ich ebenfalls bei Ihnen sehe, ist eines der zentralen Probleme esoterischer Denkweisen; nämlich die Vermeidung von Konflikten bzw. die Vermeidung oder Verleugnung negativer Gefühle. 
  Mit negativen Emotionen vergiften wir uns das Leben, so schreibt der Esoteriker Rüdiger Dahlke. Mit ihm sieht sich die Esoterikszene insgesamt als harmonisierend: Für Esoteriker ist es wichtig, positiv zu denken, positive Energien zu spüren, grenzenlos zu lieben usw. 
  Als negativ bewertete Gefühle - Dahlke nennt u.a. Neid und Haß  - sind daher eher verpönt. Sollten sie trotzdem auftreten, müssen sie weggemacht werden, was bei vielen esoterischen Methoden bedeutet, dass sie durch positive Emotionen oder Energien ausgetauscht werden sollen. 
Hat man trotzdem solche Empfindungen, hat man sich eben nicht genug bemüht oder das Konzept noch nicht verstanden und ist damit an der Wirkungslosigkeit der Methode selbst schuld. 
  Aber: Solche negativen Gefühle hat jeder Mensch von Zeit zu Zeit, sie sind ein ebenso wichtiger Bestandteil der menschlichen Seele wie die positiven Gefühle und haben dasselbe Recht, ausgedrückt zu werden. 
  Die abwertende Haltung gegenüber negativen Emotionen hat zur Folge, dass in der Beziehung zu sich und zu anderen Konflikte nicht angesprochen und Gefühle wie Trauer, Angst oder Wut verdrängt bzw. durch positive Gedanken weggeglaubt werden. 
  Auf individueller Ebene kann dies auf lange Sicht zu depressiven Verstimmungen bis hin zur Depression führen. Denn wer seine Wut, Trauer, Eifersucht etc. nicht als einen Teil von sich akzeptiert und ihnen entsprechend Raum gibt, der wird sie solange hinunterschlucken (oder in der Sprache der Psychologie: verdrängen), bis sie eines Tages massiv aus ihm herausbrechen. Oft entstehen in solchen Fällen Schuldgefühle (weil die Emotionen vielleicht unangemessen stark zum Ausdruck kommen) sowie die Überzeugung, nicht genug an sich gearbeitet und bei der Ausübung der esoterischen Techniken versagt zu haben. 
  Im schlimmsten Falle kann das dazu führen, dass derjenige sich immer verbissener in esoterische Methoden vertieft und sie noch häufiger und intensiver anwendet. 
  Dazu müssen dann die negativen Gefühle noch weiter verdrängen werden, was bisweilen zu schweren Depressionen führt ... 
Hier entsteht ein Teufelskreis, der nur sehr schwer aus eigener Kraft durchbrochen werden kann.   
  Zitat: *Wir können uns hier drehen wie wir wollen, wir werden immer verschiedene Meinungen haben, denn einer möchte Beweise und einem reichen eigene Erfahrungen.* *Sie können den Menschen die Erfahrungen nicht nehmen, es ist aber richtig die Augun öffnen zu wollen. Nur ob die Menschen das annehmen, ist wiederum deren Entscheidung.
Die einen glauben Ihnen, die anderen nicht.* *Das ist halt so.* 
Das, ama, ist eine Rechtfertigungsstrategie, mit der Sie nur sich selbst beruhigen. 
  Ich will Ihnen mal die Fallstricke der Erfahrungswelt beschreiben:  
  Ich behaupte, dass, wenn sie aus dem Fenster im fünften Stock springen, danach schwerwiegende gesundheitliche Probleme haben werden. Ich habe mich zu dieser Meinung hinreißen lassen, weil ich über Fremdwissen in Sachen Physik verfüge, also das Ergebnis aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Gesetze kalkulieren kann. 
Nach Ihrer Auffassung ist diese Meinung aber zumindest für Sie wertlos, weil nicht selber erlebt wurde, also keinen Erfahrungswert darstellt. Es bleibt Ihnen also kaum etwas anderes üblich, als aus dem Fenster zu springen. Sie können den Fenstersprung auch durch einen Griff ins heiße Öl einer Friteuse ersetzen     
Und wenn Sie die Weltmodelle, die Ihnen die Wissenschaft vermittelt, als so unglaubwürdig ansehen,  führen Sie doch mal folgendes Experiment durch: Schalten Sie ihren Computer ab, mit dem Sie hier schreiben - denn der besteht quasi aus reiner Wissenschaft  werfen Sie ihn aus dem Fenster und bauen Sie sich morgen selber einen. 
  Aber bitte ohne irgendwo nachzulesen. Denn dass, was Sie in den Fachbüchern zur Informatik und Elektrotechnik lesen, sind nur wissenschaftlich begründete Fremdmeinungen. Und nicht Ihre eigenen Erfahrungen. Sie müssen das Kupfer aber schon selber aus der Erde graben und verhütten. Sonst ist das ja alles nichts wert. Außerdem brauchen Sie Polyvinylchlorid und Silizium, Zinn, Gold, etc. - das sind ja auch schon wieder die Ansichten von Wissenschaftlern  - vergessen Sie es bitte wieder. Fangen Sie morgen einfach an. Viel Spaß!    *@ artemisia Beitrag Nr.: 23* 
  Zitat: *Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, dass Glaube viel älter ist und im Menschen tief verankert! Wissenschaft und Aufklärung kamen erst viel später.* 
  Das ist richtig. Und es ist eine Folge der Evolution des Geistes. Der hat sich im Laufe der Menschheitsgeschichte nämlich auch weiterentwickelt. 
  Weil es für die Menschen ein unbestreitbarer Vorteil war, sich von den naturreligiösen Erklärungen oder religiösem Aberglauben zu befreien, und darüber nachzudenken, warum Lebensmittel verderben, wie man sich das Tragen von Lasten erleichtert, wie man Felder bewässert, Tiere züchtet und Pflanzen kultiviert, oder warum Menschen erkranken.   
Zitat: *Egal, ob man die Welt durch Schöpfung oder Urknall entstanden sieht, wovon war das gedeih und Verderb derr Menschen in den Anfängen abhängig?* 
  Von der Fähigkeit, Überlebensstrategien zu entwickeln. Und das ist unbestreitbar eine Leistung des Gehirns, die eng mit Logik und Rationalität verbunden ist.   
Zitat: *Hatten sie wissenschaftler, die fleissig für sie forschten? Was geschah, wenn jemand lebensgefährlich verletzt wurde, oder eine Frau eine schwierige Geburt hatte?*  
  Nein, leider nicht ! Deswegen sind Sie auch gestorben wie die Fliegen. Und wer zwei oder drei Lebensjahrzehnte erreichte, konnte sich schon glücklich schätzen.     
  Zitat: *Ich gehe davon aus,dass den menschen nichts anderes übrig blieb, als zu ihren Göttern zu beten und sie machten diese Götter verantwortlich für gute Ernte und Jagd, aber auch für Verderben und Tod!
Und über die ganze W elt verteilt, triffst du solchen Glauben noch an: Animalismus, Schamanismus und wie sie alle heissen. Gewisse Heilmethoden resultieren aus diesem alten Glauben und Erfahrung!* 
  Auch wieder richtig. Aber weil diese Erklärungsmodelle untauglich sind, wurden Sie durch sinnvollere ersetzt. Durch Wissenschaftler. Deswegen liegt das Lebensalter in Europa derzeit um die 80 Jahre und wir sterben nicht mehr, bevor wir das gesetzliche Wahlalter erreicht haben.   
  Zitat: *Auch wurde ein Schamane, ein Medizinmann, manchmal sogar eine Hexe fast immer für ihre Dienste bezahlt! Meist in Form von Naturalien, Lebensnotwendigem.* 
Man hatte ja auch nicht anderes. Aber heute sollten wir unsere Ärzte angemessen in Euro bezahlen  
  Zitat: *Ich beanspruche diese fremden Heilmethoden nicht für mich und meine Familie, bin froh, dass wir beherzte und tüchtige Ärzte in unserem Umfeld haben. versuche es aber auch niemandem auszureden. Ich pflichte dir bei, dass man daran  Glauben muss, das ist ja egal wenns einem hilft.* 
  Und wenn nicht ? Dann sorgt schon der Notarzt für das weitere, was ? Wenn der dann nicht beleidigt ist.  
Zitat: *Weisst du,Wissenschaft und Forschung ist auch teuer und ein Otto Normalverbraucher kann nicht nachvollziehen, was in einem Labor geschieht und ob Wissenschafter die Wahrheit verbreiten!* 
Was für einen Schluss soll ich jetzt aus diesem Satz ziehen ? Dass wir besser wieder Schamanen, Hexen und Medizinmänner bestellen sollen, um die dann mit halben Speckseiten zu bezahlen ?  
  Ich will noch einmal verdeutlichen, welche in Sachen Esoterik wirklich von Bedeutung ist: 
  Es gibt Erkrankungen oder Zustände, bei denen seriöse Therapeuten und stichhaltige und geprüfte Verfahren nichts (mehr) ausrichten können. 
  Welchen Grund könnte es geben, sich dann mehr oder weniger Laien zu überantworten, die auch noch oftmals ungeprüfte oder bereits erwiesenermaßen sinnlose Verfahren anwenden, deren Wirkung ausschließlich auf dem Placebo-Effekt beruht?   
Unbestreitbar ist ein Mensch, dem nicht mehr oder nicht geholfen werden kann, in schwerer, oft existenzieller Not.  
  Ich kritisiere, dass sich Leute diese Not zu Nutze machen. 
  Nicht zum Nutzen des Patienten, denn der profitiert allenfalls kurze Zeit und auch nur subjektiv von den Scheintherapien, sondern ausschließlich für sich selber. 
  Bei allen ernsthaften Erkrankungen versagen Scheintherapien. Immer.  
  Deshalb werden diese Scheintherapien vorzugsweise Menschen angedient, deren Erkrankungen entweder banal oder psychosomatischer Natur sind,  oder weit schlimmer - deren Erkrankung in Schüben verläuft, weil die beschwerdefreien oder beschwerdearmen Phasen als Heilungen oder Verbesserungen und damit als Wirksamkeitsnachweis der Therapie gedeutet werden. Als Beispiele seien Multiple Sklerose, rheumatisches Erkrankungen oder Allergien wie Heuschnupfen genannt.     
  Ganz perfide wird es, wenn banale Befindlichkeitsstörungen zu behandlungsbedürftigen Krankheiten hochgespielt werden oder dem Patienten gar zusätzliche Krankheiten suggeriert werden. Damit schadet man Patienten nicht nur finanziell, man versetzt sie auch in Angst. Das ist moralisch keinesfalls vertretbar. Und es mag ja ein Zufall sein, aber ich habe in den vielen Jahren im Umgang mit Heilpraktikern und deren Patienten noch nie erlebt habe, dass jemand ohne ein Homöopathikum vom Heilpraktiker zurückkam, auch wenn es nur ein Schnupfen war, der den Praxisbesuch zwar nicht nötig machte, aber nahe legte.      
Mein Arzt hätte in einem solchen Fall gesagt: Sie haben einen Schnupfen. Machen Sie mal ´n  Dampfbad, das löst den Schleim. Das hätte etwa zwei Minuten gedauert und ihm von dem einen oder anderen Patienten den Vorwurf eingebracht, das er sich nicht intensiv genug mit den Belangen des Patienten beschäftigt hat. Was aber an der Diagnose nichts geändert hätte und an der Qualität der Therapie auch nicht.         
  Patienten haben Anspruch auf die bestmögliche Behandlung. Wenn die bestmögliche Behandlung keine Besserung mehr verspricht, ist auch durch Scheintherapien nichts mehr auszurichten. Der Mensch hat Angst vor Krankheit und Tod.  Wenn aber die Verdrängung dieser Angst bewirkt, dass sinnvolle Therapien versäumt werden, dann schadet dies dem Patienten mehr als die Angst. 
  Angsthaben, Krankheit und auch Tod gehören zum Menschsein. So wenig Angst wie möglich ist erstrebenswert, aber Krankheit und Tod sind nur innerhalb von Grenzen vermeidbar. 
  Hier und heute leben wir vom Gesundheitsaspekt her in der besten aller bisherigen Welten. Wir sterben später als alle Generationen vor uns und bleiben länger gesünder.  
  Das Geschäft mit der Angst aber blüht: hier Angst machen, wo objektiv keine oder nur geringe Angst sinnvoll oder nachvollziehbar ist, und dort die Angst verdrängen, wo sie berechtigt ist. Welchen Nutzen hat das?  
Pianoman

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Pianoman
Das ist wie beim Hefeteig: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut! :Smiley: 
Es hat eine Weile gedauert, deine Antwort! Sie ist aber wieder sehr ausführlich und gut ausgefallen, Kompliment! 
Nein, ich will nicht zu den Schamanen zurück und mit Speckseiten bezahlen( ess ich lieber selber)! Ich habe mehrmals erwähnt, dass ich froh bin, gute Medizin und Wissenschaft zu haben, möchte Diese aber nicht auf ein Sockel stellen. Bisschen misstrauisch bin ich eben schon, was die in ihren Laboren so tüfteln!
von den Medien ist da ja nicht immer nur Gutes hervorgebracht worden!  
Der Notarzt muss es dann richten: Das ist wie beim Fahrradmechaniker, der will dann nur die Räder reparieren, die er verkauft hat! Keine billigen Aldi-Blechrosse!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman,
schon wieder so ein toller Artikel. Glänzend geschrieben und formuliert. Nicht ein Satz, der sich wissenschaftlich widerlegen läßt. Bist Du aus dem Medizin-Fach? Interessant fand ich Deine Anmerkung : "Ich versuche so objektiv wie möglich zu sein."
So gesehen gibt es keine Objektivität, nur mehr oder weniger abgestufte Subjektivität.
Schon vom Ansatz her sind Deine Artikel mit einer Ablehnung des Untersuchungs- gegenstandes behaftet. Nichts gegen einzuwenden, aber bitte nicht den Objektiven raushängen lassen. Nur noch angemerkt : nach der Zulassung des künstlich hergestellten
Aspirins dauerte es 85 Jahre, bis die Wissenschaft die Wirkungsweise "nachweisen" konnte. In dieser Zeit hatte es schon unzählige Male Meschen helfen können. Nach Deiner Ansicht wäre es 85 Jahre lang nur Humbug gewesen, allenfalls ein Placeboeffekt. Auch eine rein wissenschaftliche Betrachtungsweise sollte die Möglichkeit berücksichtigen, dass man noch nicht alles weiß. Unter Berücksichtigung dass selbst angeblich 100% sichere wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse unter den Wissenschaftlern noch höchst umstritten sein können, sollte man mit den absoluten Wahrheiten vorsichtig umgehen und sich immer noch das Hintertürchen der besseren Erkenntnis offenhalten.
Trotzdem, weiter so. Ich genieße Deine Artikel sehr.
Gruß
katzograph

----------

